# Neues Polizeigesetz in Sachsen [UPDATE 2]



## DKK007 (13. Oktober 2018)

Während es in Bayern und Niedersachsen recht viel Aufmerksamkeit für die neuen Polizeigesetze gab und die Leute dagegen auf die Straße gehen, bliebt es in Sachsen ziemlich ruhig. Das könnte auch daran liegen, dass bisher kaum darüber berichtet wurde. Dabei sind genauso strittige Punkte, wie u.a. die Fußfessel für Gefährder, Kontaktsperren, sowie der Einsatz von Maschinengewehren und Handgranaten. 

Interessanterweise bleibt allerdings die Quellen-TKÜ und Onlinedurchsuchung im sächsischen Polizeigesetz weiterhin untersagt. Über den Einsatz von Bodycams wird noch gestritten. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Polizei in Sachsen bekommt neue Befugnisse | MDR.DE
Gegen die autoritaere Politik der Staatsregierung – NEIN zum neuen Polizeirecht fuer Sachsen! #NoPolG | Polizeigesetz stoppen!

Das Gesetz tritt in Kraft, falls der Landtag zustimmt.


*UPDATE 1: *
*Die Sächsische Landesregierung hat sich geeinigt. TKÜ und Onlinedurchsuchung kommen nicht.* 

Mehr am aktuellen Ende des Threads: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/w...eues-polizeigesetz-sachsen-8.html#post9694717

*UPDATE2:*
Der Punkt "Automatisierte Kennzeichenerkennung" (KFZ-Kennzeichen-Scan) wird nach Verfassungsgerichtsurteil noch einmal geprüft.


----------



## RtZk (13. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Neues Polizeigesetz in Sachsen*

Was ist das Problem? Solange du nicht straffällig wirst hast du nichts zu befürchten, da wir in einem Rechtsstaat leben.


----------



## DKK007 (13. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Neues Polizeigesetz in Sachsen*

Genau das ist das Problem. Das Polizeigesetz regelt die Gefahrenabwehr und greift somit, *bevor* eine Straftat geschieht. Sobald eine Straftat geschehen ist, greifen die bundesweit geltenden Regelungen der StPO. 



Wobei ich eigentlich davon ausgegangen bin, dass  das Aufzeichnen von Notrufen schon seit Jahrzehnten Standard ist. Alleine schon um ihn sich noch mal anzuhören, falls etwas schwer zu verstehen ist.


----------



## Two-Face (13. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Neues Polizeigesetz in Sachsen*



DKK007 schrieb:


> Wobei ich eigentlich davon ausgegangen bin, dass  das Aufzeichnen von Notrufen schon seit Jahrzehnten Standard ist. Alleine schon um ihn sich noch mal anzuhören, falls etwas schwer zu verstehen ist.


Das ist von BL zu BL unterschiedlich geregelt.
Bei 110 bin ich mir nicht sicher, aber es kann im Ermessen der Polizei liegen, ob ein Anruf aufgezeichnet wird oder nicht.
Bei 112 wird das in einigen Bundesländern grundsätzlich gemacht, wohl wegen Absicherung der Beteiligten, sollte mal es mal einen Rechtsfall geben.


----------



## Brexzidian7794 (14. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Neues Polizeigesetz in Sachsen*

Einsatz von Maschinengewehren und Handgranaten??????
Ja,das können sie gegen die Rechtsgesinnten einsetzen.Dagegen hab ich nichts.


----------



## pedi (14. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Neues Polizeigesetz in Sachsen*

sind auch menschen
haben nur eine andere meinung als du.
deine muss nicht die richtigere sein.


----------



## Incredible Alk (14. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Neues Polizeigesetz in Sachsen*



RtZk schrieb:


> Was ist das Problem? Solange du nicht straffällig wirst hast du nichts zu befürchten



Doch - nämlich all das wo da oben "gestattet" steht.
All das darf die Polizei tun, ohne dass du irgendwas böses anstellst. Einfach nur weil ihnen deine Nase komisch vorkommt.

Willkommen im Rechtsstaat.


----------



## RtZk (14. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Neues Polizeigesetz in Sachsen*



Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Doch - nämlich all das wo da oben "gestattet" steht.
> All das darf die Polizei tun, ohne dass du irgendwas böses anstellst. Einfach nur weil ihnen deine Nase komisch vorkommt.
> 
> Willkommen im Rechtsstaat.



Und was machen sie damit? Eventuell einen Verdacht bestätigen oder eben auch nicht? Oder hast du etwa Angst, dass Dinge aufgeklärt werden, wie z.B Schwarzarbeit? Kennt man ja hier, dass es einige nicht so ernst nehmen mit dem Steuern zahlen, ob Unternehmen oder Privatpersonen .


----------



## DKK007 (14. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Neues Polizeigesetz in Sachsen*

Oder man kommt halt mal ein paar Wochen in den Knast, obwohl man unschuldig ist. https://www.tagesspiegel.de/weltspi...t-nach-brand-in-gefaengniszelle/23135528.html

Dazu kommt, das eben auch Leute bei der sächsischen Polizei Dreck am Stecken haben und dabei weitreichende Zugriffe auf die Datenbanken bestehen.
Pegida-Demo: LKA-Mitarbeiter hat Zugriff auf sensible Ermittlungsdaten  | MDR.DE
SEK-Beamte tragen Kollegen als Uwe Boehnhardt in Zutrittsliste ein | MDR.DE
Wie lasch mit den sensiblen Datenbanken umgegangen wird, zeigen Fälle aus Berlin: Poliks: Berliner Senat dementiert Sicherheitsluecke im Polizeisystem |
    heise online




RtZk schrieb:


> Kennt man ja hier, dass es einige nicht so ernst nehmen mit dem Steuern zahlen, ob Unternehmen oder Privatpersonen .


 Was haben denn Steuern damit zu tun? Wenn man wirklich Steuern kassieren möchte müsste man einfach mal bei Apple und Amazon an die Tür klopfen.

Zumal für Steuern das Finanzamt/Zoll zuständig sind und nicht die Polizei. Dazu sehe ich dort nichts, was einen präventiven Eingriff rechtfertigt. Es fehlt einfach die "Gefahr".


----------



## Verak (14. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Neues Polizeigesetz in Sachsen*

Bundeswehr im inneren, neue Hunderte Millionen Euro teure urbane Übungsstädte für Polizei sowie Militär in Deutschland (Schnöggersburg)  und Frankreich (Sissonne), Paramilitärische Aufrüstung von Bundes- wie EU Polizeieinheiten (EuroGendfor), Lissabon EU Vertrag Todesstrafe, Ausbau der Überwachung wie z.b. durch Gesichtserkennung an Bahnhöfen, Polizeigesetze werden Bundesweit verschärft, Innenministerium/ Geheimdienste versagen seit Jahren(-zehnten) auf ganzer Linie (Auslandsüberwachung, Curveball, NSU, Amri) und eine Merkel stellt sich im Sep. 2015 vor die Kameras und entdeckt ihr C im Parteinamen nachdem man Millionen an Rüstungsgütern Jahrzehnte lang in besagte Krisenregionen geliefert hat ? 

Was Demokratie wirklich bedeutet, einfach mal den guten Seehofer+Lobby bei Youtube eingeben ... was hier läuft ist nichts anderes wie divide et impera und ein jeder sollte sich fragen cui bono ? Die Party ist bald mal wieder vorbei, aber ist auch wieder alles nur die Kausalität auf Grundlage der eigenen ignoranten Lebensweise. Als würden "die da oben" irgendwas dem Zufall überlassen. 

Genauso wegen 3000 Opfern eine gesamte Region, mit Millionen Toten, zu destabilisieren. Um sich dann ein Jahrzehnt später vor die Kameras zu stellen und zu meinen "das haben wir ja alles nicht geahnt, das sich dies alles so entwickeln würde ..." (mittlerer Osten, Libyen)


----------



## wuselsurfer (14. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Neues Polizeigesetz in Sachsen*

Was für ein Polizeistaat!
Als nächstes kommt dann die vorbeugende Inhaftierung.

Das ist Demokratie?
Daß ich nicht lache.

Aber es ist nicht zum Lachen:
- der Schutz der Beamten duch bodycams ist nicht erlaubt, ser Einsatz von Störsendern schon.

Störsender verstoßen  aber gegen nationale und internationale Gesetze (Stockholmer Abkommen).
Hat aber die Stasi auch nicht gejuckt.

Genau neben Radio Luxemburg war 4kHz daneben ein starker KW-Sender positioniert.
Zusammen mit dem Hauptsender war da immer ein schönes 4kHz-Pfeifen zu hören ... .

Auf Mittelwelle war es das gleiche, so daß man auf Radio 208(m) (englisches Programm ab 19:00Uhr von RTL) abends ein herrliches Gepfeife hören konnte.

Die politische Entwicklung läuft ganz klar auf eine Polizeidiktatur hin.


----------



## RyzA (14. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Neues Polizeigesetz in Sachsen*

Die Bodycam nicht gestattet? Wundert mich.
Oder auch nicht... denn damit könnten nämlich auch mögliche Fehlverhalten der Polizei selber aufgezeichnet werden.
Und es gab ja davon schon nicht wenige Fälle.


----------



## Incredible Alk (14. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Neues Polizeigesetz in Sachsen*



RtZk schrieb:


> Und was machen sie damit? Eventuell einen Verdacht bestätigen oder eben auch nicht? Oder hast du etwa Angst, dass Dinge aufgeklärt werden, wie z.B Schwarzarbeit? Kennt man ja hier, dass es einige nicht so ernst nehmen mit dem Steuern zahlen, ob Unternehmen oder Privatpersonen .



Keine Sorge, ich habe keine Angst davor dass man bei mir was aufdeckt, ich habe nichts verbrochen und zahle auch ordnungsgemäß Steuern - und das ggf. fünfstellig im Jahr.

Der Punkt ist, dass sie wenn sie das bei mir kontrollieren wollen einfach fragen können. Ich würde die sogar kulanterweise völlig ohne Durchsuchungsbefehl in meine Wohnung lassen - hier gibts wie gesagt nix zu sehen. Es ist eben ziemlich befremdlich, dass hier die Möglichkeit gegeben wird, erst mal alle meine Vekehrsdaten abzurufen, mir ne Fußfessel anzulegen und mich mit Störsendern zu belegen und vieles mehr, OHNE vorher zu fragen und OHNE dass ich irgendwas verbrochen habe. Klar stellt sich irgendwann raus dass ich unschuldig bin - aber hier gehts um Beamte. Das kann durchaus Wochen dauern.

Ich baue ja darauf, dass die überwältigende Mehrheit der Beamten Menschen mit gesundem Menschenverstand sind und so nen Quatsch nicht machen aber es sind immer möchtegern-Rambos dabei die diese Rechte ausnutzen werden. Wenn du dann an so einen gerätst der dich mal fixn paar Tage fesselt oder dich 4 Wochen innen Bau steckt änderst du deine Meinung vermutlich auch - nur ists dann zu spät.


----------



## RyzA (14. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Neues Polizeigesetz in Sachsen*



Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Ich würde die sogar kulanterweise völlig ohne Durchsuchungsbefehl in meine Wohnung lassen - hier gibts wie gesagt nix zu sehen.


Würde ich nicht. Auch wenn ich nichts zu verbergen habe.
Aber dann erfinden sie andere Gründe wie "Gefahr im Verzug" oder so einen Schwachsinn und kommen eh rein.


----------



## Incredible Alk (14. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Neues Polizeigesetz in Sachsen*



Headcrash schrieb:


> Aber dann erfinden sie andere Gründe wie "Gefahr im Verzug" oder so einen Schwachsinn und kommen eh rein.


Eben. 

Gut dass wir aufm Land hier sowieso nur gefühlt 3 Polizisten haben in 30km Umkreis. Die haben keine Zeit für sowas.


----------



## DKK007 (14. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Neues Polizeigesetz in Sachsen*

Ich würde trotzdem auf den Durchsuchungsbeschluss bestehen, dann hat man hinterher wenigstens Möglichkeiten es anzufechten. 
Denn Sachen die ohne Rechtsgrundlage beschlagnahmt werden, sind vor Gericht wertlos, wenn ein Beweisverwertungsverbot greift. 

Insbesondere muss im Durchsuchungsbeschluss aufgeführt sein, was einem vorgeworfen wird, sowie was genau gesucht wird. 
Anwalt: Bei Durchsuchungen nur "Schweigen, Schweigen, Schweigen" | heise online


----------



## RyzA (14. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Neues Polizeigesetz in Sachsen*



DKK007 schrieb:


> Ich würde trotzdem auf den Durchsuchungsbeschluss bestehen, dann hat man hinterher wenigstens Möglichkeiten es anzufechten.
> Denn Sachen die ohne Rechtsgrundlage beschlagnahmt werden, sind vor Gericht wertlos, wenn ein Beweisverwertungsverbot greift.
> 
> Insbesondere muss im Durchsuchungsbeschluss aufgeführt sein, was einem vorgeworfen wird, sowie was genau gesucht wird.
> Anwalt: Bei Durchsuchungen nur "Schweigen, Schweigen, Schweigen" | heise online


Bei "Gefahr im Verzug" hast du keine Chance!
Wenn die reinwollen kommen die rein!


----------



## Don-71 (14. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Neues Polizeigesetz in Sachsen*

So einfach ist es dann doch nicht!

Seit einem Urteil des Zweiten Senats des Bundesverfassungsgerichts vom 20. Februar 2001[4] wird der Begriff der GiV im Bereich der Wohnungsdurchsuchung sehr eng ausgelegt und muss einer jeweiligen Einzelfallprüfung standhalten. Die richterliche Anordnung einer Durchsuchung soll demnach die Regel, die nichtrichterliche die Ausnahme sein. GiV muss mit Tatsachen begründet werden, die auf den Einzelfall bezogen sind. Reine Spekulationen, hypothetische Erwägungen oder lediglich auf kriminalistische Alltagserfahrung gestützte, fallunabhängige Vermutungen reichen für die Prognose der GiV nicht aus.

Gerichte und Strafverfolgungsbehörden haben nach dieser Entscheidung im Rahmen des Möglichen tatsächliche und rechtliche Vorkehrungen zu treffen, damit die in der Verfassung vorgesehene Regelzuständigkeit des Richters auch in der Masse der Alltagsfälle gewahrt bleibt (Vermeidung der Aushöhlung).


----------



## RyzA (14. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Neues Polizeigesetz in Sachsen*



Don-71 schrieb:


> So einfach ist es dann doch nicht!
> 
> Seit einem Urteil des Zweiten Senats des Bundesverfassungsgerichts vom 20. Februar 2001[4] wird der Begriff der GiV im Bereich der Wohnungsdurchsuchung sehr eng ausgelegt und muss einer jeweiligen Einzelfallprüfung standhalten. Die richterliche Anordnung einer Durchsuchung soll demnach die Regel, die nichtrichterliche die Ausnahme sein. GiV muss mit Tatsachen begründet werden, die auf den Einzelfall bezogen sind. Reine Spekulationen, hypothetische Erwägungen oder lediglich auf kriminalistische Alltagserfahrung gestützte, fallunabhängige Vermutungen reichen für die Prognose der GiV nicht aus.
> 
> Gerichte und Strafverfolgungsbehörden haben nach dieser Entscheidung im Rahmen des Möglichen tatsächliche und rechtliche Vorkehrungen zu treffen, damit die in der Verfassung vorgesehene Regelzuständigkeit des Richters auch in der Masse der Alltagsfälle gewahrt bleibt (Vermeidung der Aushöhlung).


Theoretisch vielleicht. In der Praxis sieht das aber ganz anders aus...


----------



## Incredible Alk (14. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Neues Polizeigesetz in Sachsen*



Don-71 schrieb:


> GiV muss mit Tatsachen begründet werden, die auf den Einzelfall bezogen sind. Reine Spekulationen, hypothetische Erwägungen oder lediglich auf kriminalistische Alltagserfahrung gestützte, fallunabhängige Vermutungen reichen für die Prognose der GiV nicht aus.



Stimmt in der Theorie. Und wenn die zwei Nasen in grün vor deiner Tür stehen und dich reinschieben mit GiV und deine Wohnung verwüsten hilft dir das wie genau? Dass die danach ggf. ein Disziplinarverfahren bekommen ist ja toll, ändert aber nichts daran dass du im Chaos stehst und (sofern dafür anfällig) psychische Schäden davonträgst.

All diese neuen Ermächtigungen können dazu führen, dass sich das Bild vom Polizisten als dein Freund und Helfer vielleicht nicht ganz zu Unrecht wandelt zum Polizisten der gefährliche Überwacher. Hatten wir alles schonmal und will man eigentlich nicht wieder haben. Nur weil die Politik keine besseren Lösungen findet um mit Gefährdern/Straftätern besser umzugehen ist eine Stasi2.0 garantiert nicht richtiger geworden.


----------



## Don-71 (14. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Neues Polizeigesetz in Sachsen*

Ich glaube ich bin falsch verstanden worden!
Ich selber habe Jura studiert, meine persöhnliche Überzeugung ist, dass die Polizei völlig ausreichend Rechte hatte und hat ohne das man Polizeigesetze großartig überarbeiten muss. Klar muss man von Zeit zu Zeit Anpassungen, auf Grund neuer Techniken vornehmen, ansonsten hatte die Polizei völlig ausreichend Rechte.
Allerdings weiß ich auch mit Sicherheit, dass nicht jeden Tag Polizisten bei einem vor der Haustür stehen und ohne Durchsungsbefehl einfach deine Wohnung ohne Erlaubnis betreten.



> All diese neuen Ermächtigungen können dazu führen, dass sich das Bild vom Polizisten als dein Freund und Helfer vielleicht nicht ganz zu Unrecht wandelt zum Polizisten der gefährliche Überwacher. Hatten wir alles schonmal und will man eigentlich nicht wieder haben. Nur weil die Politik keine besseren Lösungen findet um mit Gefährdern/Straftätern besser umzugehen ist eine Stasi2.0 garantiert nicht richtiger geworden.



Hier sind wir völlig einer Meinung.
Mir mißfällt auch ausdrücklich, das sich die sächsische Polizei anscheinend gegem Bodycams wehrt, die dienen nämlich auch häufig dem Verdächtigen und disziplinieren Polizisten.


----------



## Adi1 (15. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Neues Polizeigesetz in Sachsen*

Naja, ob nun Bodycams oder nicht,

ändert doch nichts an der geplanten Totalüberwachung.

Die kommt sowieso, europaweit.


----------



## RyzA (15. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Neues Polizeigesetz in Sachsen*



Adi1 schrieb:


> Naja, ob nun Bodycams oder nicht,
> 
> ändert doch nichts an der geplanten Totalüberwachung.
> 
> Die kommt sowieso, europaweit.


Bei dir klopfen sie als allererstes an.


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (15. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Neues Polizeigesetz in Sachsen*



wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Das ist Demokratie?
> Daß ich nicht lache.


Das neue sächsische Polizeiaufgabengesetz wurde demokratisch im gewählten Landtag beschlossen.
Was soll daran nun undemokratisch sein ?


----------



## RtZk (15. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Neues Polizeigesetz in Sachsen*



Computer sagt Nein schrieb:


> Das neue sächsische Polizeiaufgabengesetz wurde demokratisch im gewählten Landtag beschlossen.
> Was soll daran nun undemokratisch sein ?



Tja, bei gewissen Leuten ist alles undemokratisch was ihnen nicht in den Kram passt, der Herr Habeck hat es ja super vorgemacht.


----------



## HenneHuhn (16. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Neues Polizeigesetz in Sachsen*



Computer sagt Nein schrieb:


> Das neue sächsische Polizeiaufgabengesetz wurde demokratisch im gewählten Landtag beschlossen.
> Was soll daran nun undemokratisch sein ?



Schönes Beispiel für die völlig inhaltsleere Verwendung des Begriffes “Demokratie/demokratisch“, mit dem allseitig um sich geworfen wird. Was meinen wir denn jetzt damit? Meinen wir einen Modus der Entscheidungsfindung? Wenn ja: in welcher Form genau, was sind die exakten, festgelegten “Spielregeln“ und auf welche Ebenen erstrecken sie sich?

Oder meinen wir mit “Demokratie/demokratisch“ ein gewisses “Mindset“ bzw. ein Bündel von Werten? Welche wären das?


----------



## Adi1 (16. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Neues Polizeigesetz in Sachsen*



Headcrash schrieb:


> Bei dir klopfen sie als allererstes an.



Nee, ich bin ein astreiner sauberer Staatsbürger. 

Ich stehe Mo - Fr pünktlich um 5 Uhr auf,

gehe schindern, und komme total ausgelaugt deheeme an. 

Zahle meine Steuern, trenne meinen Müll, fahre nicht allzu schnell,
bin nicht vorbestraft.

Wieso zur Hölle,
geraden jetzt alle Bürger unter Generalverdacht?

Die nächste Wirtschafts- oder Bankenkrise steht bevor,
zur Rettung des Systems werden dann wohl an Billionen an Steuergeldern rausgeblasen.

Für einen einfachen Polizeibeamten, welcher mal 
auf Streife geht und ein Gefühl von Sicherheit vermittelt,
reicht die Kohle aber nicht mehr.


----------



## Sparanus (16. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Neues Polizeigesetz in Sachsen*



HenneHuhn schrieb:


> Schönes Beispiel für die völlig inhaltsleere Verwendung des Begriffes “Demokratie/demokratisch“, mit dem allseitig um sich geworfen wird.


Demokratie ist die Herrschaft der Mehrheit. 
Mehr nicht. 

Das andere ist die freiheitliche demokratische Grundordnung. Die Demokratie ist nur ein Baustein, sie inkludiert Menschenrechte, Rechtsstaat etc nicht.


----------



## HenneHuhn (17. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Neues Polizeigesetz in Sachsen*



Sparanus schrieb:


> Demokratie ist die Herrschaft der Mehrheit.
> Mehr nicht.
> 
> Das andere ist die freiheitliche demokratische Grundordnung. Die Demokratie ist nur ein Baustein, sie inkludiert Menschenrechte, Rechtsstaat etc nicht.



Ja, das ist die formalistische Erklärung. Und auch nur in Bezug auf das hiesige politische System.


----------



## Sparanus (17. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Neues Polizeigesetz in Sachsen*

Jeder hat eine andere Definition für Demokratie. Putin und Erdogan nennen ihre Staaten ja auch eine Demokratie.
Deswegen nehmen wir die Definition die wir Deutschen uns selbst auferlegt haben.

Andererseits, die Schweiz hatte bis in die 70er kein Frauenwahlrecht. Waren die davor also keine Demokratie?


----------



## RtZk (17. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Neues Polizeigesetz in Sachsen*



Sparanus schrieb:


> Demokratie ist die Herrschaft der Mehrheit.
> Mehr nicht.
> 
> Das andere ist die freiheitliche demokratische Grundordnung. Die Demokratie ist nur ein Baustein, sie inkludiert Menschenrechte, Rechtsstaat etc nicht.



Nicht unbedingt, eine kurze Google Suche hat 2 Defintionen hervorgebracht


 politisches Prinzip, nach dem das Volk durch freie Wahlen an der Machtausübung im Staat teilhat
Regierungssystem, in dem die vom Volk gewählten Vertreter die Herrschaft ausüben


Die Stumpfe Übersetzung des Wortes ist demnach nicht ganz korrekt.

 Russland und die Türkei SIND Demokratien, zumindest gemäß ihrer Verfassung und ihrer Gesetz, nur biegen sich die beiden Autokraten eben die Gesetze zu recht wie sie wollen und haben sehr viel Macht für ein Staatsoberhaupt.


----------



## RyzA (17. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Neues Polizeigesetz in Sachsen*

Außerdem kann man noch zwischen einer direkten und indirekten Demokratie unterscheiden.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (17. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Neues Polizeigesetz in Sachsen*



Sparanus schrieb:


> Jeder hat eine andere Definition für Demokratie. Putin und Erdogan nennen ihre Staaten ja auch eine Demokratie.
> Deswegen nehmen wir die Definition die wir Deutschen uns selbst auferlegt haben.
> 
> Andererseits, die Schweiz hatte bis in die 70er kein Frauenwahlrecht. Waren die davor also keine Demokratie?



Und sie hat bis heute kein Wahlrecht für Kinder, Tiere, personen in anderen Ländern und für kommende Generationen, ob die auch alle von Entscheidungen der schweizer Regierung betroffen sind 
Deswegen gibt es einen Unterschied zwischen einer "Demokratie" im modernen Sinne und einem Staat, in dem Wahlen durchgeführt werden. Letztere gabs z.B. auch in der Sowjetunion, im antiken Griechenland oder im 3. Reich. Wenn von einer "Demokratie" die Rede ist, beinhaltet das heute aber auch Annahmen darüber, wer alles wählen darf, wer alles gewählt werden darf und was man mit denen, die nicht die Mehrheit darstellen so alles nicht machen darf.


----------



## Sparanus (17. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Neues Polizeigesetz in Sachsen*

Ruyven ist es wieder so schwer mal realistisch zu bleiben?
Willst du jetzt Frauen mit Tieren gleichsetzen? Ich mein das kannst du ja machen, aber dann solltest du in einen anderen Teil der Welt reisen.
Und Wahlen im dritten Reich? Ich bitte dich, das war doch keine Wahl.

Sehen wir uns lieber mal die USA an, die Weißen haben die Schwarzen unterdrückt und das demokratisch legitimiert.
Weil Demokratie ungleich Menschenrechte.

Ganz davon abgesehen von der Definition des Volkes.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (18. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Neues Polizeigesetz in Sachsen*

Wo liegt denn die Grenze zwischen "realistisch" und "unrealistisch"? Wenn man die Frage aufwirft "was ist eigentlich demokratisch?", dann gibt es aus meiner Sicht nur drei natürliche Grenzen:
- Man bleibt bei dem reinen Mechanismus der Abstimmung und Mehrheitsbildung. Das hast du gemacht, danach ist aber verdammt viel demokratisch.
- Man geht nach dem Selbstverständnis - alles, was sich demokratisch nennt. Dito. Daher meine Beispiele.
- Man hält sich an den Grundgedanken: Demokratie ist, wenn alle an Entscheidungen partizipieren, die davon betroffen sind. Diese Bedingung erfüllte keine einzige Demokratie.

Alles andere ist eine relativ willkürliche, subjektive Festlegung. Im allgemeinen Sprachgebrauch nimmt man einfach "so wie es in Deutschland läuft" für "demokratisch", aber genau das wurde ja hier in Frage gestellt.


----------



## Sparanus (18. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Neues Polizeigesetz in Sachsen*

Man lässt alle Betroffenen die in der Lage sind sich zu entscheiden die Wahl.
Deswegen ja, über Minderjährige kann man reden mit den 18 Jahren.
Aber jetzt auch noch Tiere zu erwähnen, weil ich das Frauenwahlrecht erwähnt hab?


----------



## DKK007 (18. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Neues Polizeigesetz in Sachsen*



RtZk schrieb:


> Kennt man ja hier, dass es einige nicht so ernst nehmen mit dem Steuern zahlen, ob Unternehmen oder Privatpersonen .



Die großen Fische rechnen nicht einfach mal 50€ nicht ab, sondern lassen sich gleich 50 Mio. (!) Euro an Steuergeld "schenken". Der Gesamtschaden liegt bei über 50 Mrd. Euro. 
Entscheidende Ermittlungen in diesem Fall von Wirtschaftskriminalität waren, wie man sieht auch ohne neue Befugnisse für die Polizei möglich. Trotz der extrem komplexen Strukturen. 

Jahrhundertcoup: Angriff auf Europas Steuerzahler | Das Erste - Panorama - Sendungen - 2018

Mit den gestohlenen 50 Mrd. Euro hätte man z.B. auch Problemlos ein bedingungsloses Grundeinkommen finanzieren können.


----------



## Two-Face (18. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Neues Polizeigesetz in Sachsen*

Wenn auch nur der Verdacht besteht, dass du Steuern hinterziehst, wirst du gleich mal U-Haft genommen, damit du auch ja nicht abhauen kannst. Währenddessen polizeibekannte Straftäter frei rumlaufen dürfen...

Natürlich gilt das nicht für die ganzen Börsenheinis und Funktionäre der Wirtschaft, die können das jahrelang durchziehen und kommen nicht selten auch noch ungestraft davon. Siehe Ackermann und seine Helferselfer oder die ganzen Typen hinter der Cum-Ex-*******...


----------



## DKK007 (18. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Neues Polizeigesetz in Sachsen*

Jetzt hätte man zumindest einen Kronzeugen. Damit sollten auch entsprechende Strafverfahren möglich sein. Dort sollte jetzt hart durchgriffen werden, mit  zweistelligen Jahren an Haftstrafen in der Anklage. 

Den muss man jetzt nur entsprechend gut schützen, denn Leute wie Hoeneß, Winterkorn usw. haben genug Steuern hinterzogen um sich gute Auftragskiller leisten zu können.


----

Mittlerweile gibt es den nächsten Zwischenfall bei der Sächsischen Polizei. 
Hoher Beamter soll Pruefungen an Polizei-Studenten durchgesteckt haben | MDR.DE
Innenminister laesst Vorwuerfe an Polizeihochschule Sachsen pruefen | MDR.DE


----------



## RtZk (18. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Neues Polizeigesetz in Sachsen*



DKK007 schrieb:


> Die großen Fische rechnen nicht einfach mal 50€ nicht ab, sondern lassen sich gleich 50 Mio. (!) Euro an Steuergeld "schenken". Der Gesamtschaden liegt bei über 50 Mrd. Euro.
> Entscheidende Ermittlungen in diesem Fall von Wirtschaftskriminalität waren, wie man sieht auch ohne neue Befugnisse für die Polizei möglich. Trotz der extrem komplexen Strukturen.
> 
> Jahrhundertcoup: Angriff auf Europas Steuerzahler | Das Erste - Panorama - Sendungen - 2018
> ...



Es geht ums Prinzip, nicht immer nur auf die bösen Großen zeigen und das exakt Gleiche selbst machen, durfte ich schon oft genug mit erleben.
Ja das tolle bedingungslose Grundeinkommen, wird ja auch überhaupt nicht dazu führen, dass viele weniger arbeiten, weil es ihnen so schon reicht und dadurch die Steuereinnahmen sinken und die Wirtschaftskraft abnimmt.


----------



## DKK007 (18. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Neues Polizeigesetz in Sachsen*

Die kleinen Fische gehen nebenbei ins Netz. Schau doch einfach mal, was die Ämter bei einem Harz4 Empfänger alles überprüfen dürfen. Da bleiben keine Möglichkeitn was beiseite zu schaffen, zumal dafür auch gar nichts da ist. 
Der normale Angestellte hat dafür auch keine Möglichkeiten, da Lohnkosten und Sozialbeiträge direkt vom Brutto abgezogen und nur das Netto ausgezahlt wird. 

Für Wirtschaftskriminalität braucht man Wissen und Gelegenheit, wie man auch im aktuell von Panorama aufgedeckten Fall gesehen hat. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			
				https://daserste.ndr.de/panorama/archiv/2018/Jahrhundertcoup-Angriff-auf-Europas-Steuerzahler schrieb:
			
		

> "Wenn man da oben arbeitet und auf die Welt nach unten schaut, dann sind die Menschen sehr klein, winzig. Wir haben da oben aus dem Fenster geguckt und haben gedacht: Wir sind die Schlausten, wir sind die Genies, und ihr seid alle doof."
> [...] 50 Millionen Euro hatte allein dieser Mann aus der Staatskasse erbeutet.








RtZk schrieb:


> Ja das tolle bedingungslose Grundeinkommen, wird ja auch überhaupt nicht dazu führen, dass viele weniger arbeiten, weil es ihnen so schon reicht und dadurch die Steuereinnahmen sinken und die Wirtschaftskraft abnimmt.



Warum? Wenn der Job Spaß macht und der Lohn höher ist als das BGE sehe ich da keinen Grund nicht zu arbeiten. 

Zumal man als Beamter heute schon auf Staatskosten lebt. Selbst mit A9 Besoldung würde man Netto das doppelte Geld/Monat vom Staat im Vergleich zum BGE bekommen.


Der Steuerdieb im Video erzählte auch, das man nach der ersten Million eigentlich genug zum Leben hätte, aber es war ihm nie genug. Bis dann nach 50 Mio. die Staatsanwaltschaft vor der Tür stand.


----------



## Adi1 (19. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Neues Polizeigesetz in Sachsen*



DKK007 schrieb:


> Der Steuerdieb im Video erzählte auch, das man nach der ersten Million eigentlich genug zum Leben hätte, aber es war ihm nie genug. Bis dann nach 50 Mio. die Staatsanwaltschaft vor der Tür stand.



Ja, das ist die Kunst,

die erste Million musst du erst mal packen, egal wie.

Danach kannst du ganz ruhig relaxen.


----------



## Sparanus (19. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Neues Polizeigesetz in Sachsen*

Ich persönlich bin der Meinung, dass man Steuerhinterzieher die wirklich zu den Reichen gehören (ich nenne keine Summe X) enteignen sollte.
Nicht komplett, aber auf das Niveau eines Durchschnittsdeutschen.


----------



## DKK007 (20. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Neues Polizeigesetz in Sachsen*

Man könnte allgemein eine Vermögenssteuer von z.B. 50% ab 10 Mio. Privatvermögen einführen.


----------



## Adi1 (20. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Neues Polizeigesetz in Sachsen*



DKK007 schrieb:


> Man könnte allgemein eine Vermögenssteuer von z.B. 50% ab 10 Mio. Privatvermögen einführen.



Wie willst du denn da rankommen,

wenn das in Aruba, Barbados, Panama oder sonstewie ausgelagert wird?


----------



## RtZk (20. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Neues Polizeigesetz in Sachsen*

@DKK007, ich glaube, du hast darüber reichlich wenig Ahnung, es ist wie bei den meisten kleineren Delikten (klein im Sinne von weitestgehend gewaltfrei), nur ein winziger Prozentsatz wird erwischt, so ist das hier auch und wenn ich daran denke, dass S-Klasse Mercedes (ist natürlich eine Ausnahme, gibt es aber tatsächlich) beim Arbeitsamt parken und die "Besitzer" sich ihr Harz4 holen, dann glaube ich weniger, dass die hier sonderlich viele kriegen 
Beim Grundeinkommen würde deutlich weniger weggehen als bei einem Gehalt.


----------



## Don-71 (20. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Neues Polizeigesetz in Sachsen*



DKK007 schrieb:


> Man könnte allgemein eine Vermögenssteuer von z.B. 50% ab 10 Mio. Privatvermögen einführen.



Wie willst du das machen, wenn du Anlagevermögen hast?
Immobilien, Firmenbeteiligungen, Aktien, Oldtimer, Kunst oder oder?

Gehen wir mal davon aus Jemand hat Immobilienvermögen von 10 Millionen, nach derzeitigem Durchschnittsmarktwert. Dann hat er ungefähr 3333m³ Wohnfläche, wenn wir 3000€ pro Quadratmeter rechnen. Nehmen wir als Durchschnitt für eine Wohnung 70m³, sind das ~ 48 Wohnungen. Daraus kann er ~ 600€ Kaltmiete als Verdienst ziehen  = 28800 pro Monat und 345600€ pro Jahr, die er mit seinem persönlichen Steuersatz (45%)versteuern muss. Klar kann er auf diese Einnahmen auch Ausgaben für Instandhaltung anrechnen. Aber wo liegt die Rechfertigung von diesem Menschen 5 Millionen Euro Steuern zu fordern?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (20. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Neues Polizeigesetz in Sachsen*



Sparanus schrieb:


> Man lässt alle Betroffenen die in der Lage sind sich zu entscheiden die Wahl.
> Deswegen ja, über Minderjährige kann man reden mit den 18 Jahren.
> Aber jetzt auch noch Tiere zu erwähnen, weil ich das Frauenwahlrecht erwähnt hab?



Die Liste kann man recht willkürlich hin und herschieben. Personen in anderen Staaten, die zum Teil massiv unter fremder Politik zu leiden haben, sind z.B. in der Regel sehr gut in der Lage, sich zu entscheiden, werden aber trotzdem nicht gefragt. Und es entspricht offiziell auch nicht unseren Werten, die Interessen von jemandem nicht zu berücksichtigen, nur weil der jenige nicht in der Lage ist, sich zu entscheiden. Um erneut zu überspitzen: Die Insassen psychiatrischer Kliniken hätten auch mit Wahlrecht nicht gegen die Euthanasiegesetze der Nazis gestimmt.

"Demokratie" ist ein sehr fließender Begriff und letztlich muss man im Einzelfall klären, ob man selbst etwas bestimmtes nun akzeptieren möchte oder nicht. Aber es gibt nicht eine absolute, objektive Definition und alles, was man irgendwie in diese hineingequetscht bekommt, ist per se gut. Und die deutliche Erweiterung von Polizeibefugnissen ohne angemessen Kontrollmechanismen in ettlichen Bundesländern ist definitiv etwas, dass man aus vielen Gründen nicht gut finden kann.




Don-71 schrieb:


> Wie willst du das machen, wenn du Anlagevermögen hast?
> Immobilien, Firmenbeteiligungen, Aktien, Oldtimer, Kunst oder oder?
> 
> Gehen wir mal davon aus Jemand hat Immobilienvermögen von 10 Millionen, nach derzeitigem Durchschnittsmarktwert. Dann hat er ungefähr 3333m³ Wohnfläche, wenn wir 3000€ pro Quadratmeter rechnen. Nehmen wir als Durchschnitt für eine Wohnung 70m³, sind das ~ 48 Wohnungen. Daraus kann er ~ 600€ Kaltmiete als Verdienst ziehen  = 28800 pro Monat und 345600€ pro Jahr, die er mit seinem persönlichen Steuersatz (45%)versteuern muss. Klar kann er auf diese Einnahmen auch Ausgaben für Instandhaltung anrechnen. Aber wo liegt die Rechfertigung von diesem Menschen 5 Millionen Euro Steuern zu fordern?



3000 €/m²? Willkürlich gegoogelte Angabe für Berlin: 2875 €/m² neu.
1. Google Treffer durchschnittlicher Mietpreis Berlin: 13,75 €/m².
Das sind 5,74%, ergäbe bei Wohnfläche im Wert von 10 Millionen also nicht 350000, sondern 580000 Euro im Jahr Mieteinnahmen abzüglich Ausgaben für Instandhaltung. Das ist aber noch nicht seine Vermögensentwicklung, für die ist der Wert der Immobilien viel wichtiger. Und der wuchs für Berliner Eigentumswohnungen zuletzt um 13% pro Jahr. Das heißt unser Herr 10fachmillionär hat einen Vermögenszuwachs von knapp 1,9 Millionen im Jahr abzüglich Instandhaltungsausgaben, für die er wahrscheinlich polnische Löhne ansetzen wird. Ohne letztere werden so 5-10 €/Jahr&m² angesetzt, je nach Alter. Wären also deutlich unter 40k, bleiben mindestens 1,85 Millionen Vermögenszuwachs für die eigene Tasche. Das ist doch ein klein wenig mehr, als deine schöngerechneten 345600 €. Und selbst die wären immer noch weitaus mehr gewesen, als ein mittlerer Arbeiter in einem ganzen Jahrzehnt verdient und Mr.10Mille muss dafür nichts anderes machen als (übrig-)"haben", während er selbst sich die Sonne auf den Bauch brutzeln lässt.

Ist es deswegen gerechtfertigt, 50% Vermögenssteuer draufzuklatschen?
Zumindest ich würde nicht "Ja" sagen, denn das bedeutet nichts weiter als die Zwangsenteignung allen Vermögens oberhalb von 10 Millionen binnen zwei Jahren und somit eine Zwangsbregrenzung auf diese Summe als Maximalvermögen. Was an und für sich auch gut moralisch vertretbar wäre, aus heutiger Sicht aber eine so revolutionäre Veränderung des Sozial- und Wirtschaftssystems darstellen würde, dass man sich zumindest einige Jahrzehnte Zeit bei der Einführung lassen müsste und vermutlich würde man in der Zeit feststellen, dass die internationalen negativen Effekte jegliche positiven Folgen wieder aufwägen. Aber von den 1,9 Millionen Einnahmen könnte man ganz sicher was abzwacken, denn noch reicher werden muss man nicht auch noch einfacher machen

Kein Mensch der Welt kann mehr als vierfache eines durchschnittlichen Arbeitnehmers arbeiten (sebst wenn man nur 2 Stunden pro Tag schläft) und die wenigsten mehr als 30% aufschlag für zuvor auf eigene Kosten investierte, zusätzliche Bildung beanspruchen können. Heißt mehr als 120000 netto, in der Regel aber schon mehr als 60000 netto (das wäre dann 80 stunden woche ohne urlaub) im Jahr sind immer anteilig von anderen Leuten erarbeitet und abgegriffen worden. Und wer in dieser Form von der Allgemeinheit profitiert, der sollte einen Großteil dieser Profite auch an die Gemeinschaft abführen. Wenn ich den Unterschied zu den 1,85 Millionen als Grundlage nehme und davon die Hälfte zurückführe, wären 900000 Euro Steueraufkommen also mal das Mindeste.

Subjektiv würde ich eher für 75% = 1,2 Millionen plädieren und dafür eine staatliche Krankenversicherung und Grundrente für alle Einwohner garantieren, so dass HerrMillionär abseits seiner Alltagsausgaben keine weiteren Belastungen von den verbleibenden 10000 Euro/Monat (ich wiederhole: In unserem Beispiel fürs nichts tun, denn die Hausverwaltung, die sich um alles kümmert, bezahlt nicht der Vermieter, sondern die Mieter über die oben nicht enthaltenen Nebenkosten). Es sei denn natürlich, er will sich noch irgendwie gegen einen Verlust dieses Reichtums absichern, damit es ihm auch in 50 Jahren garantiert noch viel besser geht, als dem normalen Abschaum - aber das ist ja sein Privatvergnügen.


----------



## Don-71 (20. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Neues Polizeigesetz in Sachsen*

Also ich schätze ja sonst deine Ausführungen, aber so viel Blödsinn habe ich selten gelesen!

Vermögensentwicklung ist ein Risiko und das besteuert der Staat bei Verkauf oder eben nicht, wenn es keine Vermögensentwicklung gab. Das die momentanen pauschalen 25% auf die Vermögenssteigerung/Vermögensmehrentwicklung auch mir zu niedrig sind d'accord, aber hier mit der Immobilienentwicklung eine jährliche Steuerrechnung aufzumachen, ist der größte Schwachsinn aller Zeiten, denn das Ganze kann auch in die andere Richtung gehen, Gründe gab es dafür schon viele, ich muss doch hier jetzt nicht echt geplatzte Immobilienblasen aufzählen.

Meine Rechnung war Holzschnittartig und du vergisst anscheinend auch, das er seine Mieteinahmen nach Abzug der Instandhaltungskosten, mit seinem persönlichen Einkommenssteuersatz versteuern muss! Und 3000€ für den Quadratmeter für eine Immobilie ist nun nicht ungewöhnliches mehr, natürlich kann sich das ändern, nach oben und nach unten, es war einfach ein angenommener Wert für eine Rechnung.


----------



## RtZk (20. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Neues Polizeigesetz in Sachsen*

Das einzige was solche absolut schwachsinnigen Steuererhöhungen bringen ist eine Verlegung der Firmensitze der großen Unternehmen und eine Verlegung der Wohnsitze der Reichen in Steuerparadiese. Das führt zu folgendem, starkem Einbruch der Wirtschaftskraft Deutschlands und enormem Einbruch der Steuereinnahmen, wir haben jetzt schon mit die höchsten Steuern der Welt, eine Senkung sollte kommen und keine Erhöhung, aber es ist für die Linken typisch so zu denken, der Kommunismus und mit ihm die Planwirtschaft ist gescheitert und manche würden wieder gerne in diese Richtung gehen , manche lernen eben nie aus Fehlern, sondern machen ihn immer und immer wieder.


----------



## Don-71 (20. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Neues Polizeigesetz in Sachsen*

Kapitalerträge weden in Deutschland mit pauschal 25% sehr niedrig besteuert, hier muss schon ein Umdenken her. Und deine Argumentation hört man auch schon seit mehr als 100 Jahren, die ist so ausgeleiert wie die FDP klein ist und dazu auch noch falsch!
Es macht eine gesunde Mischung, die leider seit 20 Jahren abhanden gekommen ist zugunsten des Kapitals. Daraus wurden Erträge immer niedriger besteuert und Arbeit wurde immer höher besteuert, plus Sozialabgaben, die aber auch auf Arbeit erhoben werden. 
Das Schitzophrene ist, das Rot Grün dieses ungesunde Verhältnis zugunsten (niedirigen Steuern) der Kapitalerträge massivst eingeleitet hat.


----------



## Poulton (21. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Neues Polizeigesetz in Sachsen*



Don-71 schrieb:


> Es macht eine gesunde Mischung, die leider seit 20 Jahren abhanden gekommen ist zugunsten des Kapitals.


Passend dazu auch: Steuer- und Abgabenreformen seit 1998 haben nur die reichsten 30 % entlastet - Hans-Boeckler-Stiftung
Aber das RtZk ein ganz eifriger Anhänger des mehrfach gescheiterten Voodoo Economic/Trickle Down ist, ist ja nicht erst seit heute bekannt. Hauptsache den Reichen geht es gut, der Rest kann und darf zusehen wo er bleibt. Achja: Als Augenwischerei noch Handgranaten für die Polizei, damit die Leute denken man macht ja was und bei der KSJ wieder die Fahnen wehen.


----------



## Don-71 (21. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Neues Polizeigesetz in Sachsen*

Die Auswirkungen sehen wir doch in GB seit Thatcher das Ruder übernommen hat!
Mit einem harten Brexit oder zumindestens dem bald fehlenden Finanz Passporting geben sie ihrer Vodoo Dienstleistungwirtschaft dann endgültig den Gnadenstoß, mit einem harten Brexit wäre Nordengland praktisch wirtschaftlich tot


----------



## Sparanus (21. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Neues Polizeigesetz in Sachsen*

Also eine Kapitalflucht bei Steuererhöhungen halte ich nicht für ausgeschlossen sondern für wahrscheinlich. Das ist aber kein Grund nichts zu tun.

Die Reichen haben eine Verantwortung, zumindest jene finanziell ihren Teil zu leisten.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (23. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Neues Polizeigesetz in Sachsen*



Don-71 schrieb:


> Also ich schätze ja sonst deine Ausführungen, aber so viel Blödsinn habe ich selten gelesen!
> 
> Vermögensentwicklung ist ein Risiko und das besteuert der Staat bei Verkauf oder eben nicht, wenn es keine Vermögensentwicklung gab. Das die momentanen pauschalen 25% auf die Vermögenssteigerung/Vermögensmehrentwicklung auch mir zu niedrig sind d'accord, aber hier mit der Immobilienentwicklung eine jährliche Steuerrechnung aufzumachen, ist der größte Schwachsinn aller Zeiten, denn das Ganze kann auch in die andere Richtung gehen, Gründe gab es dafür schon viele, ich muss doch hier jetzt nicht echt geplatzte Immobilienblasen aufzählen.



Ich habe keine Aussage darüber getroffen, wie die Abgabe aussehen sollte, sondern nur deren für das gegebene Beispiele angemessene (durchschnittliche jährliche) Höhe überschlagen. Von mir aus kann man das auch nur alle Jubeljahre abkassieren, in Anbetracht der mittlerweile hohen Zahl von Multimillionären in Deutschland sollte sich eine ausreichend regelmäßiges Staatseinkommen ergeben. Aber auch das findet nicht statt und da bin ich voll auf DKK007s Seite: Wir haben ein zunehmend größeres Problem damit, dass die von dieser Geselschaft erarbeiteten Gewinne sich bei einem relativ kleinen Kreis von Leuten sammeln.



> Meine Rechnung war Holzschnittartig und du vergisst anscheinend auch, das er seine Mieteinahmen nach Abzug der Instandhaltungskosten, mit seinem persönlichen Einkommenssteuersatz versteuern muss! Und 3000€ für den Quadratmeter für eine Immobilie ist nun nicht ungewöhnliches mehr, natürlich kann sich das ändern, nach oben und nach unten, es war einfach ein angenommener Wert für eine Rechnung.



Ich hab die von mir zugrunde gelegten Durchschnittswerte verlinkt 
Natürlich gibt es viele teurere Immobilien. Die lassen sich aber in der Regel auch teurer vermieten, so dass die Einnahmen im Gegenzu steigen. Wie lächerlich gering die bislang versteuert werden, hast du ja selbst dargelegt - ich habe als Gegenrechnung überschlagen, welche Abgabenlast fair gegenüber denjenigen sein könnte, die selbst arbeiten müssen anstatt Geld(und andere Menschen) arbeiten zu lassen.




RtZk schrieb:


> Das einzige was solche absolut schwachsinnigen Steuererhöhungen bringen ist eine Verlegung der Firmensitze der großen Unternehmen und eine Verlegung der Wohnsitze der Reichen in Steuerparadiese. Das führt zu folgendem, starkem Einbruch der Wirtschaftskraft Deutschlands und enormem Einbruch der Steuereinnahmen, wir haben jetzt schon mit die höchsten Steuern der Welt,



Und mit die am besten laufenste Wirtschaft der Welt, was wohl mehr als deutlich zeigen dürfte wie unvollständig bis falsch diese jedes einzelne mal wiederkaute Argumentation ist.

Wo ich dir Recht gebe: Die Schaffung anderer Abgabensysteme sollte idealerweise großflächig erfolgen um Grenzeffekte zu minimieren. Aber zum einen habe ich nur dargelegt, was fair wäre, und nicht einen Gesetzesentwurf für die zeitnahe Umsetzung verfasst. Zum anderen sollte wohl gerade die viertgrößte Wirtschaftsmacht der Erde, die mit schöner Regelmäßigkeit den größten Wirtschaftsraum der Erde als ihren Privatspielplatz behandelt, die nötigen Mittel haben, um eine Umsetzung auf so großer Fläche ins Rollen zu bringen, dass das Ausweichen schwer wird. Ganz abgesehen davon, dass es weltweit noch ein paar mehr (zum Teil aber wenig sympathische) Interessenten daran gibt, Machtkonzentrationen auf einige wenige Superreiche zu vermeiden.


----------



## DKK007 (31. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Neues Polizeigesetz in Sachsen*



RtZk schrieb:


> Das einzige was solche absolut schwachsinnigen Steuererhöhungen bringen ist eine Verlegung der Firmensitze der großen Unternehmen und eine Verlegung der Wohnsitze der Reichen in Steuerparadiese.



Da hilft eben eine Änderung im Steuerrecht. Es wird anteilig in den Ländern besteuert, in den die Einnahmen anfallen und nicht dort, wo jemand einen Briefkasten hat.


BTT:
Bei Fragen aus der Opposition zu Definition von bestimmten im Gesetzentwurf genannten Begriffen scheint die Landesregierung bisher selbst keinen Plan zu haben, oder diesen nicht kundtun zu wollen. 
Annahmen und Lebenserfahrung im Polizeigesetz, Entwurf in Drs. 6/14791 (6/14808) — Sachsen, 6. Wahlperiode — kleineAnfragen


			
				Drucksache 14808 schrieb:
			
		

> Zusammenfassende Antwort auf die Fragen 1 bis 5:
> Es wird auf die Antwort auf die Fragen der Kleinen Anfrage Drs.-Nr. 6/14805 verwiesen.



Zukunft und Wahrscheinlichkeit in Novelle zum Polizeirecht (6/14805) — Sachsen, 6. Wahlperiode — kleineAnfragen


			
				Drucksache 14805 schrieb:
			
		

> Zusammenfassende Antwort auf die Fragen 1 bis 5:
> Die Staatsregierung hat keine über die Drucksache 6/14791 hinausgehenden Beschreibungen von im Gesetzentwurf enthaltenen Tatbestandsmerkmalen vorgenommen. Deshalb wird auf die genannte Drucksache verwiesen.


Diese Drucksache 6/14791 (356 Seiten): Sächsischer Landtag, EDASwebservices: Dokumentenviewer



Vom 11.-18. November ist eine Aktionswoche gegen das neue sächsische Polizeigesetz geplant.
Leipziger Internet Zeitung: Buendnis gegen saechsisches Polizeigesetz richtet Aufruf an den Landtag – L-IZ.de


----------



## DKK007 (12. November 2018)

*AW: Neues Polizeigesetz in Sachsen*

Heute gab es zum Polizeigesetz eine Anhörung im sächsischen Landtag: Anhoerung im Innenausschuss zum Polizeigesetz | MDR.DE
Stellungnahme von Digitalcourage e.V. vom 12.11. 2018 zum „Entwurf eines Gesetzes zur Neustrukturierung des Polizeirechts des Freistaates Sachsen“:
Unsere Stellungnahme zum neuen Polizeigesetz Sachsen | Digitalcourage

Grenzüberschreitende Kritik an biometrischer Gesichtserkennung in Sachsen: 
Grenzueberschreitende Kritik an biometrischer Gesichtserkennung in Sachsen |
    heise online

Insbesondere die Lage an der Grenze zu Polen und Tschechien sorgt dafür, dass große Teile des Bundeslandes in den 30 km Bereich fallen, in dem anlasslose Kontrollen und Kennzeichenspeicherung und Videoüberwachung mit automatischer Gesichtserkennung möglich sein sollen:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


digitalcourage.de


----------



## Adi1 (13. November 2018)

*AW: Neues Polizeigesetz in Sachsen*

Wieso soll es denn anlasslose Kontrollen geben?

Das ist doch eine Folge der Streichung von regulären Polizeistellen in dieser Region,

die Politiktik hat doch völlig versagt,
als sie prophezeit hat,
mit der Osterweiterung der EU  würde auch das wirtschaftliche Ungleichgewicht abnehmen.

Kein Wachstum im Osten > alle armen Säcke machen sich auf den Weg.

Mir ist sowieso schleierhaft, wie Bulgarien und Rümanien,
überhaupt Mitglieder der EU werden konnten.


----------



## DKK007 (13. November 2018)

*AW: Neues Polizeigesetz in Sachsen*



Adi1 schrieb:


> Wieso soll es denn anlasslose Kontrollen geben?



Damit man jeden kontrollieren kann, egal, ob ein Anfangsverdacht besteht oder nicht.

Das Hauptproblem ist die mangelnde Polizei in der Fläche. In den meisten Orten auf dem Land und damit auch im Grenzgebiet wird wochenlang keine einzige Streife gesehen.


----------



## Adi1 (14. November 2018)

*AW: Neues Polizeigesetz in Sachsen*



DKK007 schrieb:


> Damit man jeden kontrollieren kann, egal, ob ein Anfangsverdacht besteht oder nicht.
> 
> Das Hauptproblem ist die mangelnde Polizei in der Fläche. In den meisten Orten auf dem Land und damit auch im Grenzgebiet wird wochenlang keine einzige Streife gesehen.



Ja eben, anders geht es nun mal nicht,
ist halt ein Kostenfaktor.

Auch dein Datenverkehr wird permanent überwacht,

da regt sich keiner auf,

denn ohne Internet = Akku leer, Birne hohl.


----------



## DKK007 (16. November 2018)

*AW: Neues Polizeigesetz in Sachsen*

Bald ist es nicht mehr nur der "Datenverkehr", der permanent überwacht wird. 

Bundesregierung plant offenbar Massenueberwachung bei Diesel-Fahrverboten |
    heise online


			
				https://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/Bundesregierung-plant-offenbar-Massenueberwachung-bei-Diesel-Fahrverboten-4221457.html schrieb:
			
		

> [...] sollen die Behörden vor Ort das Fahrzeugkennzeichen, die Fahrzeugmerkmale, das Bild des Fahrzeugs und des Fahrers "automatisiert" erfassen und abgleichen dürfen. Das Bild des Fahrers ist dabei erforderlich, weil er verkehrsrechtlich persönlich haftet und daher identifiziert werden muss.
> [...]
> Letztlich werde damit "eine Überwachungsinfrastruktur auf Basis eines ‚harmlosen Anlasses‘ auf- und ausgebaut, die später mit wenigen Handgriffen zu hochproblematischen Zwecken genutzt werden kann."
> [...]
> Rena Tangens vom Bürgerrechtsverein Digitalcourage sagte heise online: "Es ist unsäglich, dass die Politik die Autokonzerne nicht zu einer technischen Nachrüstlösung verpflichtet, dafür für symbolische Fahrverbote eine Überwachungsinfrastruktur für alle Leute aufbauen will, die in die Innenstadt fahren."



Wo bleibt die persönliche Haftung der Autohersteller, dafür, dass sie sich gegen die Nachrüstungen wehren?! Wie wäre es mit einem Gesetz, das die Hersteller zur kostenlosen Nachrüstung verpflichtet?


----------



## Adi1 (16. November 2018)

*AW: Neues Polizeigesetz in Sachsen*



DKK007 schrieb:


> Wo bleibt die persönliche Haftung der Autohersteller, dafür, dass sie sich gegen die Nachrüstungen wehren?! Wie wäre es mit einem Gesetz, das die Hersteller zur kostenlosen Nachrüstung verpflichtet?



Das geht leider nicht,

weil bei uns zuviele Menschen in der Autoindustrie beschäftigt sind.

Man schaue mal was alleine VW in Amerika an Bußgeldern bezahlt hat,
um diese Sauerei zu beseitigen. 

Aber der dt. Michel lässt sicht wieder verarschen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (16. November 2018)

*AW: Neues Polizeigesetz in Sachsen*

Irgendwie ist Wirtschaftspolitik herrlich einfach:
Ein Konzern ist riesig? "Die müssen wir staatlich fördern, damit sie im internationalen Wettkampf bestehen!"
Ein Unternehmen ist groß? "Die müssen wir fördern, um Arbeitsplätze zu sichern!"
Eine Firma ist mittel? "Die müssen wir fördern, als Eckpfeiler der regionalen Wirtschaft!"
Ein Start-Up ist winzig? "Die müssen wir fördern, die sind die Zukunft!"




DKK007 schrieb:


> Wo bleibt die persönliche Haftung der Autohersteller, dafür, dass sie sich gegen die Nachrüstungen wehren?! Wie wäre es mit einem Gesetz, das die Hersteller zur kostenlosen Nachrüstung verpflichtet?



Die gesetztlichen Verpflichtungen, saubere Autos zu bauen, haben die Politiker 20(+) Jahre lang verpennt. Rückwirkend lässt sich sowas in einem Rechtsstaat nicht einführen und einfach zu Handlungen zwingen kann man Unternehmen in einer Marktwirtschaft auch nicht.

Man könnte die Luftverpester aber stilllegen und dann könnten zumindest alldiejenigen Käufer klagen, denen damals in der Werbung ein sauberes Auto versprochen wurde und die das blind gelaubt haben. Nur müssten die Politiker dazu erstmal öffentlich eingestehen, dass sie den Scheiß höchst selbst verbrochen haben. Bei der Gelegenheit könnten sie dann vielleicht auch mal harte Grenzen für neue Autos einführen, ggf. bietet die Autoindustrie dann ihrerseits auch einen Kompromiss an


----------



## DKK007 (20. November 2018)

*AW: Neues Polizeigesetz in Sachsen*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Irgendwie ist Wirtschaftspolitik herrlich einfach:
> Ein Konzern ist riesig? "Die müssen wir staatlich fördern, damit sie im internationalen Wettkampf bestehen!"
> Ein Unternehmen ist groß? "Die müssen wir fördern, um Arbeitsplätze zu sichern!"
> Eine Firma ist mittel? "Die müssen wir fördern, als Eckpfeiler der regionalen Wirtschaft!"
> Ein Start-Up ist winzig? "Die müssen wir fördern, die sind die Zukunft!"



Das sieht die Autoindustrie aber ganz anders. 
Diess: Autoindustrie wurde noch nie gefoerdert



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Die gesetztlichen Verpflichtungen, saubere Autos zu bauen, haben die Politiker 20(+) Jahre lang verpennt. Rückwirkend lässt sich sowas in einem Rechtsstaat nicht einführen und einfach zu Handlungen zwingen kann man Unternehmen in einer Marktwirtschaft auch nicht.



Warum sollte man ein Unternehmen in der Marktwirtschaft nicht zwingen könnten etwas zutun? Das beste Beispiel für Zwänge sind Steuern, die Dokumentationspflichten der DSGVO und die extra Server zur Vorratsdatenspeicherung sowie die kommenden Uploadfilter.


Die Überwachung aller Autofahrer wird selbst in der CSU kritisch gesehen. Kontrolle von Diesel-Fahrverboten – Einzelpruefungen oder UEberwachung per Kamera? |
    heise online
Wobei man mit einer neuen Plakette das Problem lösen könnte ohne erst Millionen für Technik ausgeben zu müssen und auch keine Datenschutzrisiken hätte.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (21. November 2018)

*AW: Neues Polizeigesetz in Sachsen*

Die DGSVO zwingt nicht zum Handeln, sie verbietet künftig nur Handlungen respektive fordert bestimmte Bedingungen ein - wer Daten sammeln und verwerten will, muss XY erfüllen. Freie Verwendung geht gar nicht mehr. Aber bei den Abgasemissionen reicht "nichts tun" nicht. Da müssten die Hersteller aktiv nachbessern und das ist für bereits verkaufte und zum Zeitpunkt des Verkaufs legale Produkte auch in einem regulierten Markt nicht möglich.

Bezüglich Förderung: Ausgerechnedt vom Chef des KdF-Werkes ist das echt ein Schlag ins Gesicht. Man hat direkt den Eindruck, eine geScheuert zu bekommen...


----------



## DKK007 (22. November 2018)

*AW: Neues Polizeigesetz in Sachsen*

Mittlerweile gibt es auch eine Petition gegen die Massenüberwachung des Autoverkehrs: Stoppt das Autofahr-UEberwachungs-Gesetz | Digitalcourage e.V.

Diesel-Fahrverbote: Geplante Massenueberwachung erhitzt die Gemueter |
    heise online


----------



## ruyven_macaran (22. November 2018)

*AW: Neues Polizeigesetz in Sachsen*

Da werden CDU und SPD ja leider nicht drauf hören können, weil "gegen eine blaue Plakette entschieden wurde". Müssen irgendwelche ganz bösen Leute gewesen sein, die auf ewig und drei Tage verhindert haben, dass saubere Autos als solche gekennzeichnet werden, so dass jetzt leider, leider, leider die Zwangsüberwachung aller Autofahrer benötigt wird.

(Schön übrigens auch, dass meine Lieblinge von der Polizeigewerkschaft die fordern. Weil es ja auch die Polizei ist, die für die Überwachung von Umweltschutzregelungen zuständig ist... )


----------



## Adi1 (23. November 2018)

*AW: Neues Polizeigesetz in Sachsen*

Saubere Autos wird es niemals geben.

Hast du schonmal nachgesehen,

was in Elektromotoren an Kupfer benötigt wird,
und wie die Herstellung erfolgt?

Von den Lithium-Batterien rede ich mal gar nicht.


----------



## Tengri86 (23. November 2018)

*AW: Neues Polizeigesetz in Sachsen*



Adi1 schrieb:


> Saubere Autos wird es niemals geben.
> 
> Hast du schonmal nachgesehen,
> 
> ...



BMW muss erstmal die autohäuser auf Sack gehen , kein Zeit für saubere Autos und Hardware Aufrüstung für diesen Autos  

BMW-Haendler verweigern Reifenwechsel fuer Lidl-Autos - SPIEGEL ONLINE


----------



## Adi1 (23. November 2018)

*AW: Neues Polizeigesetz in Sachsen*

Naja,

an den Reifen wird unsere Gesellschaft wohl nicht verrecken.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (23. November 2018)

*AW: Neues Polizeigesetz in Sachsen*



Adi1 schrieb:


> Saubere Autos wird es niemals geben.
> 
> Hast du schonmal nachgesehen,
> 
> ...



Das Kupfer ist kein großes Problem und außerdem extrem gut recyclebar. Da dürfte das Aluminium eines vergleichbaren Verbrenner-Motorblocks gar nicht mal soviel besser abschneiden. Aber das ich trotzdem kein Fan von heutigen Batterieautos bin, sollte bekannt sein. Das heißt aber nicht, dass nicht deutlich saubere (Verbrenner-)Autos als heute möglich wären, wenn die Politik endlich mal einen Rahmen schaffen würden, in dem diese sinnvoll sind. Stattdessen wird die Lobbyhörigkeit der Verkehrsminister jetzt auch noch zum Vorwand für Massenüberwachung.


----------



## Sparanus (23. November 2018)

*AW: Neues Polizeigesetz in Sachsen*

Man muss sich einfach mal von dem Gedanken verabschieden, dass der Antrieb das einzige ist, das sich verändern muss


----------



## ruyven_macaran (23. November 2018)

*AW: Neues Polizeigesetz in Sachsen*

Und von dem Gedanken, dass er das erste ist, was man schon heute wirklich gut hinbekommen kann.


----------



## Sparanus (23. November 2018)

*AW: Neues Polizeigesetz in Sachsen*

Was ist denn die Alternative zum Elektroantrieb? Es gibt keine, die Frage ist nur ob Batterie oder nicht.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (24. November 2018)

*AW: Neues Polizeigesetz in Sachsen*

langfristig: Keine Ahnung. Ferne Zukunft ist halt nicht heute.
kurzfristig: Gas-Verbrenner wären schon ein deutlicher Fortschritt und können ab gestern ALLE Rollen von Benzinern und Dieseln übernehmen, ohne dass es ein prinzipielles Problem mit der Infrastruktur gäbe. Anknüpfungspunkte für die mittlere Zukunft (Bio- oder Synthesegas, teiweise Wasserstoff; Wechsel auf Brennstoffzellen) gibt es da auch und wenn man entsprechende Vorschriften macht und nicht wie bei den Dieseln die Hersteller in Ruhe Scheinchen zählen lässt, stimmt auch die Abgasqualität halbwegs.

Aber in meiner Aussage ging es nicht darum, ob Elektromotoren das richtige/das falsche sind, sondern ob sie das naheliegenste sind.
Können wir heute alle (oder auch nur einen Großteil) der von Verbrennern erbrachten Leistungen mit Batterieautos erreichen? Nein
Können wir heute eine Infrastruktur für den Ersatz eines Großteils der Verbrenner durch Batterieautos bereitstellen? Nein
Oder auch nur den Strom, um alle Verbrennungsmotoren durch Elektro zu ersetzen? Nein. Das wäre selbst langfristig eine erhebliche Belastung.

Aber:
Können wir heute 80% der Kurzstreckenfahrten durch andere Verkehrsmittel ersetzen? Ja
Können wir 20-50% der Langstreckenfahrten durch andere Verkehrsmittel ersetzen? Ja
Können wir 10% der Fahrten schlicht ganz durch Fernkommunikationsmittel ersetzen? Ja
Können wir heute Gewicht und Energiebedarf von Privat-PKWs mit gegebenen Eigenschaften um 20-30% reduzieren? Ja
Können wir heutige Anforderungen an Privat-PKWs mit 30-50% kleineren und somit sparsameren Fahrzeugen erfüllen? Ja
Können wir 10% Energie allein durch andere Fahrweisen einsparen? Ja
Ganz zu schweigen davon, das wir noch immer bei Heizung und Warmwasserbereitung mit verfügbaren Techniken mehr (fossile) Energie einsparen könnten, als der Straßenverkehr ingesamt zieht; wir enormes Einsparpotential beim Luftverkeher haben, ohne Ende Energie durch kaum genutzte aber oft gekaufte Elektronik- und Gebrauchsgegenstände verbraten,....

Also wieso lassen wir unzählige Möglichkeiten bei banaler Verhaltensänderung ungenutzt liegen, pumpen aber gleichzeitig Unsummen (die dann für andere Maßnahmen fehlen!) in wenig bringende Batterieautos? Letztere wären das i-Tüpfelchen auf 100% Enereuerbare bis 2030 nebst flächendeckender Umstellung auf Passivhäuser und voller Mineralöl- und Ökosteuer auf Kerosin. Aber wer eine Kirsche auf ne Torte setzen will, der sollte lange vorher mal mit Backen anfangen und bislang haben wir nicht mal die Kuh für die Sahne gezeugt.


----------



## Sparanus (24. November 2018)

*AW: Neues Polizeigesetz in Sachsen*

Gut gesagt, aber ein großer Teil dieser Entwicklung ist der Elektromotor. Die angesprochen anderen Verkehrsmittel haben dann ja einen Elektromotor.


----------



## DKK007 (27. November 2018)

*AW: Neues Polizeigesetz in Sachsen*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> (Schön übrigens auch, dass meine Lieblinge von der Polizeigewerkschaft die fordern. Weil es ja auch die Polizei ist, die für die Überwachung von Umweltschutzregelungen zuständig ist... )



Die Polizei ist für Straftaten und Ordnungswidrigkeiten sowie den Verkehr zuständig. Da ein Verstoß gegen die Umweltzone eine Ordnungswidrigkeit ist, ist dafür also auch die Polizei zuständig. 
Allerdings haben Juristen bei diesem Gesetz bedenken.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (29. November 2018)

*AW: Neues Polizeigesetz in Sachsen*

Hmm - okay. Im weiteren Sinne ja. Zumindest in meinem Umfeld würde man Mitarbeiter der zuständigen Ordnungsämter aber nicht als "Polizisten" bezeichnen. Offensichtlich ist die GdP, die sich sonst eher für Massen-Video- und Mobilfunküberwachung, straffreie Polizeigewalt auf Demos und Taser einsetzen, aber auch für Ordnungsamt-Mitarbeiter zuständig - da bin ich wegen derem sonstigen Auftreten nicht drauf gekommen.


----------



## DKK007 (29. November 2018)

*AW: Neues Polizeigesetz in Sachsen*

Das Ordnungsamt kann polizeiliche Befugnisse übertragen bekommen. Das hängt von der Kommune ab. 
Aufgaben und Rechte: Was das Ordnungsamt darf - Deutsche Anwaltauskunft

Teilweise wird eine Art Stadtpolizei geschaffen, die Fahrzeuge mit Blaulicht hat (weil sie dann z.B. Unfälle absichern kann) und teilweise sogar eine Dienstwaffe tragen darf. 
Stadtpolizei – Wikipedia
Wer hat diese Dienstwaffe gesehen? | Frankfurt

So eine Stadtpolizei wird vor allem geschaffen, wenn die Landespolizei mit den vielen Aufgaben in einer Großstadt überlastet ist und man "billiges" Personal braucht.  Da wird also eine Art dauerhaftes Provisorium gemacht.


----------



## DKK007 (21. Januar 2019)

*AW: Neues Polizeigesetz in Sachsen*

Heute Abend wird das sächsische Polizeigesetz in der MDR Sendung "Fakt Ist !" behandelt. Die Sendung beginnt um 22:05, aber ist sicher Morgen auch in der Mediathek zu finden.
"Hoechst verdaechtig - Deutschland verschaerft seine Polizeigesetze" auch in Sachsen? | MDR.DE

*Edit*: Video der Diskussionsrunde: Hoechst verdaechtig - Deutschland verschaerft seine Polizeigesetze | MDR.DE

*Edit2:* Beim Gesetz wurde ein Kompromiss zwischen CDU und SPD gefunden und es soll nun im März im Landtag beschlossen werden.
Onlinedurchsuchung und Quellen-TKÜ für die Gefahrenabwehr sind damit nach dem sächsischen Polizeigesetz weiterhin nicht möglich. Neue Regelungen betreffen unter anderem die Videofahndung (inkl. Kennzeichenscan und biometrischer Gesichtserkennung) in grenznahen Bereichen, den Ausbau der Videoüberwachung, den Einsatz der elektronischen Fußfessel sowie eine stärkere Bewaffnung und bessere Ausrüstung. Eine anonymisierte Kennzeichnung für Polizisten, wie vom Koalitionspartner gefordert, werde dagegen nicht eingeführt, erklärte Dierks.

Quelle: CDU und SPD einigen sich in Sachsen auf neues Polizeigesetz

*Edit3*: 
Standpunkt des BDK: Medieninformation zum neuen saechsischen Polizeigesetz — BDK: Bund Deutscher Kriminalbeamter


----------



## DKK007 (5. Februar 2019)

Nach dem aktuellen Urteil des BVerfG soll das sächs. Polizeigesetz beim Punkt automatische Kennzeichenerfassung noch einmal geprüft und gegebenenfalls nachgebessert werden. Sachsen stellt fest installierte Kennzeichen-Scanner infrage | Freie Presse - Sachsen

Interessant sind auch die bisherigen Ergebnisse der Scans, die sich aus zwei Zeitungsartikeln ergeben:


			
				http://www.lvz.de/Region/Mitteldeutschland/Nach-Urteil-des-Verfassungsgerichts-Sachsen-laesst-neue-Polizeigesetz-ueberpruefen schrieb:
			
		

> Auch in Sachsenwerden jährlich rund zwei bis drei Millionen Personen durch diese KfZ-Scanner erfasst“, erklärte Lippmann am Dienstag.





			
				https://www.freiepresse.de/nachrichten/sachsen/sachsen-stellt-fest-installierte-kennzeichen-scanner-infrage-artikel10438333 schrieb:
			
		

> Bislang darf die Polizei etwa bei der Suche nach gestohlenen Autos nur mobile Scanner einsetzen. Von stationärer Technik verspricht sich der Freistaat effektivere Ermittlungsarbeit. Kritiker entgegnen, die Erfassung sei viel zu aufwendig und unverhältnismäßig. Linken-Landtagsabgeordneter Enrico Stange erklärte, dass die Scanner viele Kennzeichen falsch erfassen würden, was manuell korrigiert werden müsse. Valentin Lippmann (Bündnis 90/Grüne) verwies auf aktuelle Zahlen, wonach im Jahr 2018 durch die mobilen Scanner bei 390 Einsätzen nur sechs [6] gestohlene oder unterschlagene Autos erfasst wurden. Dazu kamen 23 gestohlene oder abhanden gekommene Kennzeichen, 94 Treffer in Verbindung mit zur Fahndung ausgeschriebenen Personen und 179 Verstöße gegen die Pflichtversicherung.



~ Anz. Treffer gesamt: 300
Scans: 3.000.000

Somit führt also nur etwa jedes Zehntausendste gescannte Kennzeichen zu einem Treffer.

Eine Verhältnismäßigkeit ist hier somit nicht gegeben.


----------



## DKK007 (10. April 2019)

Das Polizeigesetz wurde heute vom sächsischen Landtag beschlossen:
Sachsen: Polizei darf Verbrechen mit Gesichtserkennung und Handgranate bekaempfen | heise online
Neues Polizeigesetz: Die saechsische Polizei weiss, wo du wann warst – netzpolitik.org
Polizeigesetz in Sachsen: Direkt vom Landtag zum Gericht (neues-deutschland.de)

Onlinedurchsuchung und Quellen-TKÜ bleiben weiterhin bei der Gefahrenabwehr in Sachsen nicht erlaubt. Dafür wird die Videoüberwachung deutlich ausgebaut und zusätzlich mit Kennzeichen und Gesichtserkennung versehen.
Zusätzlich dürfen Standortdaten von Handys sowie online gespeicherte Daten bei Anbietern wie Google und Facebook abgefragt werden.

Das Gesetz soll Anfang nächsten Jahres in Kraft treten.


----------



## Sparanus (10. April 2019)

Dann können wir die Polizei gleich in Hammelburg ausbilden


----------



## Don-71 (10. April 2019)

Schauen wir mal, ob das Verfassungskonform ist......


----------



## Adi1 (11. April 2019)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Schauen wir mal, ob das Verfassungskonform ist......



Sicher doch, Verfassungen kann man ändern ... 

Der Kosten-/Nutzungsfaktor bestimmt doch alles.


----------



## DKK007 (11. April 2019)

Adi1 schrieb:


> Sicher doch, Verfassungen kann man ändern ...



Aber nur mit 2/3 Mehrheit.


----------



## Sparanus (11. April 2019)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Schauen wir mal, ob das Verfassungskonform ist......


Ja die Geschtserkennung sehe ich kritisch, die Polizei stärker auszurüsten sollte Verfassungsrechtlich kein Problem sein.


----------



## DKK007 (12. April 2019)

Wobei es bei der Ausrüstung eher an zeitgemäßer IT, als an stärkeren Waffen mangelt. 

Wie der Zugriff auf die Daten bei Onlinediensten erfolgen soll ist mir auch nicht ganz klar.


----------



## Adi1 (12. April 2019)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Ja die Geschtserkennung sehe ich kritisch, die Polizei stärker auszurüsten sollte Verfassungsrechtlich kein Problem sein.



Die Chinesen machen es doch vor,

wie es geht.

Technik spart enorme Personalkosten.

früher oder später kommt sowieso eine Totalüberwachung. 

Schaue dir doch nur mal die Schufa an,
die saugen doch auch schon alle Daten ab,
und entscheiden dann,
ob du irgendwas finanzieren kannst oder nicht.


----------



## DKK007 (12. August 2019)

Nun sind die Klagen dagegen da:
Überwachung: Linke und Grüne klagen gegen neues sächsisches Polizeigesetz | heise online


----------



## Adi1 (14. August 2019)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Nun sind die Klagen dagegen da:
> Überwachung: Linke und Grüne klagen gegen neues sächsisches Polizeigesetz | heise online



Und, was wird sich ändern?

Richtig, gar nichts.

Technische Überwachung ist halt kostengünstiger,

als an jede Ecke einen Beamten hinzustellen.


----------



## DKK007 (14. August 2019)

Es geht nicht ums Geld, sondern um den Überwachungsstaat, was das Gegenteil vom Freistaat ist. 

Einfach mal schauen, was so ein Trojaner kostet. 
Staatstrojaner-Posse: LKA Berlin kauft vergeblich teure FinFisher-Spaehtechnik | heise online

Dazu werden bei solchen Anwendungen teils noch InApp-Coins benötigt, die pro Benutzung/Beweismittel ausgeben werden müssen und dann teilweise für jeden Einsatz zusätzliche Kosten im vierstelligen Bereich verursacht.

Dazu kann Software keine Straftaten verhindern.


----------



## Adi1 (16. August 2019)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Es geht nicht ums Geld, sondern um den Überwachungsstaat,



Naja,

Überwachung kostet nun mal Geld. 

Irgendwann werden hier ähnliche Systeme am werkeln sein, wie in China,

völlig automatisiert. 

Die Privatisphäre schaffen unsere Innenminister sowieso ab,

spätestens dann,

wenn hier wieder mal eine Terror-Attacke stattfindet.


----------



## DKK007 (17. August 2019)

Adi1 schrieb:


> wenn hier wieder mal eine Terror-Attacke stattfindet.



Es finden doch schon genug statt. Rechtsextreme Anschlaege in Neukoelln: Soko „Fokus“ soll Ermittlungen vorantreiben - Berlin - Tagesspiegel

Wobei es auch Gerüchte gibt, dass wenn die AfD die Wahl in Sachsen gewinnt der Maaßen Innenminister in Sachsen wird.


----------



## Threshold (17. August 2019)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Wobei es auch Gerüchte gibt, dass wenn die AfD die Wahl in Sachsen gewinnt der Maaßen Innenminister in Sachsen wird.



Wie soll das denn gehen?
Maaßen ist immer noch CDU Mitglied und ich denke nicht, dass die Afd an die Regierung kommen wird.


----------



## Sparanus (17. August 2019)

Wie das gehen soll? Müssen Minister in Sachsen im Parlament sitzen? Wenn nicht sehe ich kein Problem, aus der CDU ist er dann aber raus. Interessenkonflikt. 

Es wäre einfach der Eklat schlechthin.


----------



## DKK007 (17. August 2019)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Wenn nicht sehe ich kein Problem, aus der CDU ist er dann aber raus. Interessenkonflikt.



Ex-Verfassungsschutzchef: CDU-Chefin erwaegt Maassen-Ausschluss | tagesschau.de


----------



## Threshold (17. August 2019)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Wie das gehen soll? Müssen Minister in Sachsen im Parlament sitzen?



Wer setzt denn die Minister ein?


----------



## DKK007 (17. August 2019)

Threshold schrieb:


> Wer setzt denn die Minister ein?



Der jeweilige Ministerpräsident, bzw. im Bund die Bundeskanzlerin.


----------



## Threshold (17. August 2019)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Der jeweilige Ministerpräsident, bzw. im Bund die Bundeskanzlerin.



So sieht es aus.
Und welcher Ministerpräsident wird denn Maaßen zum Innenminister machen?



DKK007 schrieb:


> Ex-Verfassungsschutzchef: CDU-Chefin erwaegt Maassen-Ausschluss | tagesschau.de



Ja, erwägt.
Kann man also vergessen.
Die SPD wolle Sarrazin los werden und wir wissen ja, was bei raus gekommen ist.


----------



## DKK007 (17. August 2019)

Jörg Urban

Joerg Urban: Spitzenkandidat der AfD Sachsen will CDU als staerkste Kraft abloesen - FOCUS Online


----------



## Threshold (17. August 2019)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Jörg Urban
> 
> Joerg Urban: Spitzenkandidat der AfD Sachsen will CDU als staerkste Kraft abloesen - FOCUS Online



Und?
Die CDU ist stärkste Kraft in Bremen. Und wer regiert in Bremen? Nicht die CDU.
Das hat also nichts zu sagen. Niemand wird mit der Afd eine Regierung bilden.


----------



## Sparanus (17. August 2019)

Threshold schrieb:


> Wer setzt denn die Minister ein?


Ja eben, wenn die AfD den MP stellt, warum nicht?





DKK007 schrieb:


> Ex-Verfassungsschutzchef: CDU-Chefin erwaegt Maassen-Ausschluss | tagesschau.de


Ja kennen wir ja wie schnell sowas geht.


----------



## DKK007 (17. August 2019)

Threshold schrieb:


> Die CDU ist stärkste Kraft in Bremen. Und wer regiert in Bremen? Nicht die CDU.
> Das hat also nichts zu sagen. Niemand wird mit der Afd eine Regierung bilden.



Ist die Frage, ob sich die CDU wirklich daran halten wird. In Thüringen haben CDU, AfD und Linke jeweils etwa ein Viertel der Sitze. Eine Koalition ohne Linke und ohne AfD, wie es AKK gefordert hat ist dort also nicht möglich.


----------



## Threshold (17. August 2019)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Ja eben, wenn die AfD den MP stellt, warum nicht?Ja kennen wir ja wie schnell sowas geht.



Der muss aber erst vom Parlament gewählt werden und wer soll den wählen?
Solange die Afd keine absolute Mehrheit hat, wird das nicht eintreffen.



DKK007 schrieb:


> Ist die Frage, ob sich die CDU wirklich daran halten wird. In Thüringen haben CDU, AfD und Linke jeweils etwa ein Viertel der Sitze. Eine Koalition ohne Linke und ohne AfD, wie es AKK gefordert hat ist dort also nicht möglich.



Die CDU koaliert mit der Afd auf Landesebene? Dann kann sich die Partei begraben lassen.


----------



## DKK007 (18. August 2019)

Für eine Seite muss sich die CDU dort halt entscheiden. Bleibt zu hoffen, sie entscheiden sich für die richtige - die Linke - Seite.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (18. August 2019)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Bleibt zu hoffen, sie entscheiden sich für die richtige - die Linke - Seite.


"Links" ist in diesem Lande kaum jemand, sagen wir besser, für die demokratische Seite


----------



## Threshold (19. August 2019)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Für eine Seite muss sich die CDU dort halt entscheiden. Bleibt zu hoffen, sie entscheiden sich für die richtige - die Linke - Seite.



Warten wir erst mal die Wahl ab, dann sehen wir ja, was möglich ist.
Vielleicht kommt es so wie in Bremen.


----------



## DKK007 (19. August 2019)

Da ist aktuell die SPD zu stark abgestürzt.


----------



## Threshold (19. August 2019)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Da ist aktuell die SPD zu stark abgestürzt.



Und die Grünen nicht stark genug, aber inzwischen sind die Grünen ja für alles offen und daher rechne ich mit einer CDU/Grünen und SPD Koalition, damit die Afd außen steht.
Eventuell auch die Linke, kommt auf die Verhältnisse an.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (20. August 2019)

Gerade in Thüringen (und Sachsen) ist die Union wesentlich näher an der AFD als an der Linken. Eine Koalition mit letzterer halte ich für extrem unwahrscheinlich, Andeutungen einer quasi-Koalition mit CDU-Minderheitsregierung die komplett von einer AFD-Unterstützung abhängig wäre, gab es dagegen schon mehrere. Die einzige Alternative dazu sind Rot-Rot-Grün oder Schwarz-Rot-Grün. Letzteres gibt den Grünen und DER Union ebenfalls verdammt viel Streitpotential und ist imho ohne Druck aus Berlin (der aber zu erwarten ist) ebenfalls keine präferierte Lösung. Und ersteres scheitert am Wählerwillen, der Union, AFD und FDP mehr als 50% der Sitze gibt.
Vielleicht reicht es am Ende haarscharf für Schwarz-Rot-Gelb, sonst droht braune Soße.


----------



## Sparanus (20. August 2019)

Meiner Meinung nach sind AfD und Co schlichtweg die Folge der neoliberalen Politik der letzten Jahrzehnten und alle Parteien außer der Linken waren seit der Wiedervereinigung in der Regierung und haben ihren Anteil daran.
Mitleid kann man mit diesen Parteien nicht haben. Die Lage ist einfach beschissen.


----------



## DKK007 (21. August 2019)

Es wurde halt 2004 der linke Protest gegen Harz4 ignoriert, während man 2015 den paar Spinnern von Pegida/AfD eine Bühne geboten hat. 
Ein weiterer Unterschied ist natürlich, das es vor 15 Jahren noch kein Internet gab, wo sich die Leute vernetzen konnten, wobei das auch einige Orte in Sachsen bis heute gilt. (Tabelle: Freie Presse (Archiv))



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Auch der Sicht eines westdeutschen TV-Teams:
ZDF-Doku "Am Puls Deutschlands": Abgehaengt und abgeschrieben - das Gefuehl im Osten - ZDFmediathek
Auswertung der Reportage: zoomIN: Was mich im Osten stoert - ZDFmediathek

Akuell läuft exakt - Die Story: Exakt - extra: So denkt Sachsen - Ein Land vor der Wahl | MDR.DE
Freiberg ist liegt im Landkreis Mittelsachsen und ist die Kreisstadt und nur wenige Kilometer vom Mittelpunkt Sachsens entfernt. Interessanterweise sollen die Wähler in Freiberg auch repräsentativ für den Freistaat sein, was ein ähnliches Wahlverhalten, wie der Schnitt im gesamten Freistaat zeigt.


----------



## -Shorty- (21. August 2019)

Geographische Mittelpunkte sind aber auch unglaublich wichtig für die politische Landschaft. Das wurde viel zu lang unterschätzt.


----------



## DKK007 (21. August 2019)

Als jemand, der aus der Region stammt und auch viele Orte in dem Film aus Freiberg wiedererkannt habe, bin ich da vielleicht nicht ganz neutral.


----------



## DKK007 (23. August 2019)

Aktuelle Wahlumfrage:
Vorwahlumfrage: Schwarz-Rot in Sachsen ohne Mehrheit | tagesschau.de


----------



## ruyven_macaran (23. August 2019)

Das wäre natürlich auch eine originelle Lösung: Wenn die SPD noch 3% an Union und Grüne verliert und zusätzlich die FDP 1% abtritt, dann reichen die resultierenden 45% bequem für eine absolute schwarz-grüne Mehrheit, weil insgesamt nur 83% der Wählerstimmena auf Parteien über der 5%-Hürde entfallen 
Aber schon heftig: Die Hälfte der befragten ist mit der Regierungsarbeit halbwegs zufrieden, trotzdem verlieren die Regierungsparteien 20-25% ihrer Wähler und das nicht einmal an die stärkste Oppositionspartei, sondern an alle anderen.


----------



## DKK007 (24. August 2019)

Ist eben die Frage, in wie weit man sogar taktisch wählt und die Erststimme der CDU gibt, damit die AfD das Direktmandat nicht erhält. Denn da spielen nach dem "The Winner Takes It All"-Prinzip die Stimmen für die folgenden Parteien dann keine Rolle mehr. 
Die AfD kann schließlich aufgrund ihrer Fehler bei der Listenaufstellung nur 30 Sitze über die 2. Stimme besetzen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (26. August 2019)

Ich bin kein Freund strategischen Wählens. Letztlich geht es da nur darum, Nebenwirkungen des Systems auszunutzen, um Vorteile für die eigene Ansicht zu erzielen, aber nicht darum, ein demokratisches Meinungsbild zu erzeugen. Und es führt definitiv zu Geklüngel und Stagnation, wenn einzelne Parteien dadurch Sitze dauerhaft erben.

Ich persönlich nehme die Erststimme immer als Sympathiestimme: SPD oder gar Union überzeugen mich sowieso nie, also kriegt sie ein Kandidat den ich okay finde, dessen Partei mir aber zu abgedreht für meine Zweitstimme ist. Piraten, Linke, etc. Bei der Europawahl habe ich lange zwischen NL und DIEM25 geschwankt.

Das letzte mal, als ich auf Bundesebene eine strategische Erststimme vergeben habe, wurden die Hartz-Komission eingesetzt, Angriffe auf Jugoslawien ohne UN-Mandat durchgezogen, die Bundeswehr nach Afghanistan geschickt und die Riester-Rente eingeführt.


----------



## RyzA (1. September 2019)

Sachsen-Wahl: Sachsen hat gewaehlt - Das sind die Wahlergebnisse - WELT

Beschämend und alarmierend zugleich.


----------



## DKK007 (1. September 2019)

Wobei das Ergebnis noch hätte schlimmer kommen können. Imerhin lag in den Umfragen in beiden Wahlen teilweise die AfD vorne.

Sorgen muss man sich eher über den Maaßen machen. Langsam wird der wirklich reif fürs Irrenhaus:
Landtagswahl Sachsen & Brandenburg: Gruene als linksradikal bezeichnet - WELT


----------



## RyzA (1. September 2019)

Woanders hatte ich gelesen das die AfD Neuwahlen erklagen will.

Aktuell ginge eine Koalition schwarz-rot-grün wenn ich mich nicht irre.
Oder schwarz-rot-rot.

Wäre alles besser als schwarz-blau. Oder nur blau.


----------



## RyzA (1. September 2019)

Sorry Doppelpost.


----------



## Sparanus (2. September 2019)

Die Menschen haben halt Rechnungen mit CDU und SPD offen und das auch nicht ohne Grund.
Die AfD wirkt ja auch, der Osten ist wieder im Fokus.
Allerdings ist die AfD eher wie eine Krankheit wegen der man endlich mal zum Arzt geht, als ein Heilmittel.


----------



## DKK007 (2. September 2019)

Wobei ich krass finde, wie wenige Stimmen SPD, Grüne und Linke bekommen haben. Wirkt, wie als hätten da die Wähler die Wahl verschlafen.


----------



## Sparanus (2. September 2019)

Aber die Grünen haben in beiden Bundesländern im Vergleich zur letzten Wahl gewonnen.


----------



## Don-71 (2. September 2019)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Die Menschen haben halt Rechnungen mit CDU und SPD offen und das auch nicht ohne Grund.
> Die AfD wirkt ja auch, der Osten ist wieder im Fokus.
> Allerdings ist die AfD eher wie eine Krankheit wegen der man endlich mal zum Arzt geht, als ein Heilmittel.



Welche Rechnungen sollen das denn sein, der AfD Wähler im Osten?

Nach Wahlanalysen hat die AfD ihre Wähler hauptsächlich zwischen 30-60 Jahren (Männer), gerade bei den Leuten ab 60, sinkt die Zustimmung zur AfD rapide. Über den ganzen Mumpitz, dass es hier um "Wendeverlierer", Ostalgie und die Treuhand geht, kann man nur laut lachen! Als wenn 1-30 Jährige zu den hauptsächlichen Wendeverlierern gehört haben, eher zu den Gewinnern, die die friedliche Revolution hin zur Demokratie  ihrer Mütter und Väter einfach nur mit Füßen treten.
Dieser ganze Scheiß über die Ostdeutsche Gefühlsverfassung kann ich nicht mehr hören, warum nennt man das Kind nicht einfach beim Namen, es sind Antidemokraten und Rassisten, die sich anscheinend in einer antidemokratischen Autoktratie, mit einer  "hygienisch sauberen nativen Bevölkerung",  wohler fühlen, auch wenn man dafür notfalls über Leichen gehen und die augenblickliche Vefassung abschaffen muss.


----------



## Sparanus (2. September 2019)

Oh da wirft jemand mit Zahlen um sich ohne sie zu belegen. Die Antwort bekommst du, wenn du deine Behauptungen belegen kannst. Es ist nicht meine Aufgabe dir diese Arbeit abzunehmen.


----------



## Don-71 (2. September 2019)

Ergebnisse Sachsen-Wahl: AfD punktet bei den Jungen - SPIEGEL ONLINE

Wenn man nicht bereit ist sich zu informieren, schreibt man halt Unsinn in Foren!


----------



## Sparanus (2. September 2019)

Sei nicht so hart zu dir selbst Don.

Außerdem widersprechen diese Zahlen meiner Behausung überhaupt nicht. Guck dich doch selbst an, du bist CDUler. Erwartest du wirklich, dass ein Ostdeutscher dich bei solchen Aussagen wählen würde? 

Witziges Kerlchen


----------



## Poulton (2. September 2019)

Ostmigrantische Analogien I. Konkurrenz um Anerkennung | Stereotype, Abwertungsgefühle und Aufstiegskonflikte | Erste Ergebnisse einer bundesweiten Bevölkerungsbefragung


> „Ostdeutschen wird ähnlich oft wie Muslimen vorgeworfen, dass sie sich ständig als Opfer sehen“, sagt Prof Dr. Naika Foroutan, Leiterin des DeZIM-Instituts. 36,5% der Westdeutschen sagen das über Ostdeutsche und 41,2% über Muslime. „Die Thematisierung der strukturellen Ungleichheiten kommt in der Mehrheitsgesellschaft also nicht gut an, sie will sie nicht wahrhaben.“
> 
> Ein weiterer Vorwurf, der sowohl Muslim*innen als auch Ostdeutschen in ähnlichem Maße gemacht wird, ist eine latente Extremismusnähe. 37,4% der Westdeutschen sagen, Ostdeutsche distanzieren sich nicht genug vom Extremismus. Über Muslim*innen sagen das 43,3% der Westdeutschen.
> 
> ...






Sparanus schrieb:


> Guck dich doch selbst an, du bist CDUler.


Weswegen warst du bis vor ein Monaten doch gleich nochmal in der Kristina-Schröder-Jugend?


----------



## Don-71 (2. September 2019)

Ich würde nur mal gerne wissen, wie man sich als Bürger 2. Klasse empfinden kann, wenn über 30 Jahre Milliarden in den Aufbau der "neuen" Bundesländer gesteckt wurde und man dort von der Infrastruktur und der öffentlichen Daseinsvorsorge, teilweise besser da steht, als manch "westdeutscher" Landstrich.

Die Politik kann nur objektiv für etwas "sorgen", subjektiv ist Privatsache und an was machen denn "Ostdeutsche" fest, das sie angeblich nur Bürger 2. Klasse sind. M.M. nach kann man das überhaupt nicht mit der Situation von Muslimen in Deutschland vergleichen.


----------



## Sparanus (2. September 2019)

Ach so also geht es meinen Verwandten und Freunden im Osten gar nicht schlechter.
Der Großvater meiner Exfreundin zum Beispiel hat als Zahnarzt (aufm Land) gearbeitet und musste bei der Wende viel Geld aufwenden um die Geräte zu übernehmen und neue anzuschaffen und hat den Kredit erst vor wenigen Jahren durch den Verkauf des Hauses bezahlen können.
Oder die Ex Kolleginnen meiner Mutter, die dort geblieben sind verdienen im selben Job deutlich schlechter.

Reine Einbildung.


----------



## Don-71 (2. September 2019)

Der westdeutsche Arzt bekommt seine Geräteausstattung geschenkt?

Seit wann wurden die Löhne in der Bundesrepublik Deutschland jemals vom Staat festgelegt?
Schon mal etwas von Tarifautonomie gehört oder hast du da in der Schule gefehlt?

Zur Zeiten der Wende war man von einem Mindestlohn noch Lichtjahre entfernt und wie ich bereits sagte, wurde schon immer Tarifautonomie gelebt!


----------



## Poulton (2. September 2019)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Ich würde nur mal gerne wissen, wie man sich als Bürger 2. Klasse empfinden kann, wenn über 30 Jahre Milliarden in den Aufbau der "neuen" Bundesländer gesteckt wurde und man dort von der Infrastruktur und der öffentlichen Daseinsvorsorge, teilweise besser da steht, als manch "westdeutscher" Landstrich.


Wenn du groß bist, wirst vielleicht auch du noch verstehen das man sich mit Geld nicht alles kaufen kann. 
Abgesehen davon: Der Westen musste nie wirklich Reparationen leisten, die ehemalige SBZ und spätere DDR dahingegen schon. Von daher kann man das Geld was in den Osten gefloßen ist, auch als eine Art Ausgleichszahlung betrachten. Dazu noch die Sanierung von Altlasten, z.B. Mülldeponien, wo u.a. unschlagbar günstig (Sonder-)Müll aus der Bundesrepublik und die Abfallprodukte dessen, was bei der Produktion günstiger Waren für eben diese angefallen ist, verklappt wurde...


----------



## DKK007 (2. September 2019)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Ich würde nur mal gerne wissen, wie man sich als Bürger 2. Klasse empfinden kann, wenn über 30 Jahre Milliarden in den Aufbau der "neuen" Bundesländer gesteckt wurde und man dort von der Infrastruktur und der öffentlichen Daseinsvorsorge, teilweise besser da steht, als manch "westdeutscher" Landstrich.



Weil da eben viel Infrastruktur fehlt. Die Vollidioten von der Telekom haben es immer noch nicht hinbekommen DSL zu legen in den 30 Jahren. 
Die Straßen haben ein Schlagloch am anderen.


----------



## DKK007 (2. September 2019)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Seit wann wurden die Löhne in der Bundesrepublik Deutschland jemals vom Staat festgelegt?



Die Besoldung wird vom Staat festgelegt. Da wird immer noch in Ost und West unterschieden. 
Da könnte man also ganz einfach ansetzen, indem man ein paar zusätzliche Außenstellen, von BKA, BND usw. im Osten schafft und überall den Westtarif zahlt.


----------



## Don-71 (2. September 2019)

Poulton schrieb:


> Wenn du groß bist, wirst vielleicht auch du noch verstehen das man sich mit Geld nicht alles kaufen kann.
> Abgesehen davon: Der Westen musste nie wirklich Reparationen leisten, die ehemalige SBZ und spätere DDR dahingegen schon. Von daher kann man das Geld was in den Osten gefloßen ist, auch als eine Art Ausgleichszahlung betrachten. Dazu noch die Sanierung von Altlasten, z.B. Mülldeponien, wo u.a. unschlagbar günstig (Sonder-)Müll aus der Bundesrepublik und die Abfallprodukte dessen, was bei der Produktion günstiger Waren für eben diese angefallen ist, verklappt wurde...



Also sind wir jetzt auf der persönlichen Schiene, wie du weißt kann ich das auch!

Wo ist denn das erwirtschaftate Geld der Bürger der DDR hingeflossen?
In eine Mauer, Stasi und bis zum platzen aufgeblähten Militärapparat, aber in der DDR war ja alles besser.

Ihr solltet mal runterkommen, klar sind bei der Wiedervereinigung Fehler passiert nur mit der Ofperrolle und dem Verständnis, das der Staat für sämtliche gebratene Tauben für seine Bürger zuständig ist kommt man nicht weit und vor allen dingen erntet man kein Verständnis mit dem Wählen einer faschistischen Partei wie der AfD und diesem ewigen herum geheule!

Wenn es nach diesen Theorien gehen würde, müßte der Pott zu 90% AfD wählen und alle dortigen Bürger müssten sich als die größten Opfer aller Zeiten sehen (Bürger 3. Klasse), wenn man den Strukturwandel bedenkt, der dort die letzten 40 Jahre vonstatten gegangen ist und welche nachteiligen Veränderungen er den dort lebenden Bürgern abverlangt hat.


----------



## DKK007 (2. September 2019)

Interessant ist allerdings die Wählerwanderung. Recht viele haben anscheinend CDU gewählt, um einen Wahlsieg der AfD zu verhindern. 
Ein nicht unerheblicher Teil der Wähler ist allerdings einfach verstorben. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


UEberblick zur Landtagswahl: So wechselten die Stimmen in Sachsen | tagesschau.de


----------



## Poulton (2. September 2019)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Also sind wir jetzt auf der persönlichen Schiene, wie du weißt kann ich das auch!


Beruhig dich, Don-71, beruhig dich. Kein Grund hier wieder Rumpelstilzchen zu geben. Aber um den obigen Satz für dich verständlicher zu formulieren: Was nutzen dir Gehsteige aus Marmor, wenn es in der Gegend keine Perspektive gibt und nur alte Menschen und Männer zurückbleiben?
Berlin-Institut fuer Bevoelkerung und Entwicklung: Not am Mann
Abgehaengter Osten - Warum ganze Regionen ohne Perspektive sind  | rbb



> Wenn es nach diesen Theorien gehen würde, müßte der Pott zu 90% AfD  wählen


AfD-Hochburgen: Gemeinsamkeiten von Ruhrgebiet und Osten - Nachrichten - WDR
(Oder eine Salafisten-Partei, wenn es denn eine gäbe. )
Und es gibt noch in anderen Gebieten der alten Bundesländer AfD Hochburgen, wo die Probleme ähnlich wie im Ruhrgebiet oder in den neuen Bundesländern sind.


----------



## Sparanus (2. September 2019)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Die Besoldung wird vom Staat festgelegt. Da wird immer noch in Ost und West unterschieden.


Nach BBesO, nein. 




Don-71 schrieb:


> der dort die letzten 40 Jahre vonstatten gegangen ist und welche nachteiligen Veränderungen er den dort lebenden Bürgern abverlangt hat.


Ja eben, seit 40 Jahren. Die Wende kam schon recht plötzlich.


----------



## Don-71 (3. September 2019)

Die Wende ist 30 Jahre alt, merkst du was?

Dieses ewige herum geheule und nicht nach vorne schauen nervt nur noch, konnte man heute wieder wunderschön im Heute Journal begutachten, mit eingefangenen Stimmen der Leute.
Für mich sind die Leute abgehakt, wer AfD wählt ist für mich Persona non Grata und mir sind die Gründe völlig egal!

Und dann bezeichnet sich diese braune ******* auch jetzt noch öffentlich als bürgerlich und möchte jetzt bürherliche Koalitionen eingehen, mir kommt das Essen hoch!


----------



## DKK007 (3. September 2019)

Das es in Sachen eine Naziquote von nun 27% gibt ist aber nicht neues. In vielen Gemeinden sind es sogar über 33% und teilweise sogar 45%. Zumal die AfD wohl jetzt iheren "gemäßigten" Teil wohl wieder los wird, wie es schon zwei mal der Fall nach einer Wahl war (Lucke/Petry). AfD-Wahlerfolge im Osten: Der "Fluegel" gewinnt an Einfluss | tagesschau.de

Ändert aber nichts daran, das vieles noch hinterher hingt im Vergleich. Der schlechte Internet und Mobilfunkausbau ist nur ein Teil.

Um wieder zum Thema innere Sicherheit zurückzukommen.
Die Posten in den Gerichten sind auch seit Jahrzehnen mit Westdeutschen der dritten Reihe besetzt. Die wird man erst los, wenn die in den Ruhezustand versetzt werden.


----------



## Sparanus (3. September 2019)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Für mich sind die Leute abgehakt, wer AfD wählt ist für mich Persona non Grata und mir sind die Gründe völlig egal!


Von nem CDUler mutig. Wie bewertest du dann die Geschichte deiner eigenen Partei? Ich meine die AfD wird zurecht dafür verurteilt, wenn hohe Mitglieder was mit Neonazis zu tun hatten. Aber die Union puh


----------



## DKK007 (3. September 2019)

Wobei es schon ein Unterschied ist, ob in einer Partei früher mal ein paar alte Nazis waren, deren Existenz sich biologisch löst, oder ob eine neue Partei entsteht, die mittlerweile nur noch aus Nazis besteht.

Aber nun Btt:
Kundgebungen in Freiberg fuer und gegen das saechsische Polizeigesetz | MDR.DE


----------



## Sparanus (3. September 2019)

Wollten wir nicht aufhören einseitig zu sein? "Nurnoch aus Nazis besteht" ist nicht wahr und eine bösartige Verleumdung.

Um das mal bildhaft (und medizinisch nicht korrekt) auszudrücken ist die AfD ein Tumor in der Lunge und du versuchst grad den Menschen zu heilen weil du ihn zur Heilung das Beim amputierst.

Diese Nazikeule ist gefährlich, vorallem wenn sie nicht zutrifft wie hier. Wo ist denn das Problem die Wahrheit zu sagen? Das was unter einer AfD Regierung passieren würde wäre am Ende auf der Skala irgendwas zwischen Orban und Putin. Aber nichts zwischen Mussolini und Hitler.

Schlimm genug ja, aber wir können doch nicht falsche Tatsachenbehauptungen in die Welt werfen.


----------



## Don-71 (3. September 2019)

Wie bitte?

Woher weißt du das?
Diese Leute schwafeln von guillotinieren in ihren Chatgruppen von Politikern, Pressevertretern und allgemein politischen Gegnern (Vaterlandsverräter), zeigen Verständnis für die Ermordung von Walther Lübcke und Gauland höchst selbst schwabuliert in der FAZ über ein Arbeitsverbot der derzeitigen "Eliten", wenn die AfD einen "friedlichen" Umsturz durchführen sollte.


Desweiteren
Bjoern Hoecke – Wikipedia
Andreas Kalbitz – Wikipedia

Deine Einschätzung ist m.A. nach mehr als nur naiv, du kannst überhaupt nicht wissen was diese Menschen alles machen werden, wenn sie an der Macht sind und hier Leute anzugreifen die diese Leute genau als die Nazis bezeichnen die sie sind und das auch noch als gefährlich zu titulieren, schlägt allem den Boden aus. Du bist einer, der nicht ein Cent aus der Geschichte gelernt hat und die AfD versucht genauso zu verharmlosen, wie die NSDAP von 1928 bis 1933 in der Weimarer Republik verharmlost wurde!
Und dann auch noch die Frechheit zu besitzen von falschen Tatsachenbehauptungen zu sprechen, was führende AfD Leute publiziert und in ihren Reden gesagt haben sind Fakten, auch wenn du das gerne negieren möchtest!


----------



## Poulton (3. September 2019)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Von nem CDUler mutig. Wie bewertest du dann die  Geschichte deiner eigenen Partei? Ich meine die AfD wird zurecht dafür  verurteilt, wenn hohe Mitglieder was mit Neonazis zu tun hatten. Aber  die Union puh


Mir fällt da die Fuldaer Union ein. Leute wie Hohmann und Dregger waren und sind kein Einzelfall und wenn man sich anschaut was sich für Marktradikale, Salonfaschisten und Sozialdarwinisten in der sogenannten "Werteunion" tummeln ...



Sparanus schrieb:


> Wollten wir nicht aufhören einseitig zu sein? "Nurnoch aus Nazis besteht" ist nicht wahr und eine bösartige Verleumdung.


Stimmt. Ich halte Neuauflage der Harzburger Front für bedeutend treffender und passender (und nicht weniger gruselig).


----------



## Don-71 (3. September 2019)

Poulton schrieb:


> Mir fällt da die Fuldaer Union ein. Leute wie Hohmann und Dregger waren und sind kein Einzelfall und wenn man sich anschaut was sich für Marktradikale, Salonfaschisten und Sozialdarwinisten in der sogenannten "Werteunion" tummeln ...
> 
> 
> Stimmt. Man kann sie auch als Neuauflage der Harzburger Front bezeichnen. Was bedeutend treffender ist (und nicht weniger gruselig).



Hohmann ist aus der Partei geflogen und wo gibt es gleich führende CDU Politiker aus der Werteunion und inwieweit bestimmen die gleich den Kurs der Partei?
Man kann über diese Aussagen von dir und Sparanus wirklich nur lachen, die CDU mit der AfD vergleichen zu wollen.


----------



## Sparanus (3. September 2019)

Ich weiß auch nicht ob du Leute umbringen lassen würdest, wenn du an der Macht wärst Don. Deine "Der Zweck heiligt die Mittel"-Einstellung lässt das jedenfalls nicht ausschließen. Das ist keine Aussage.

Und ich verbitte mir die Aussage, dass ich jemanden (bzw eine Partei) verharmlose wenn ich ihn auf eine Stufe mit Putin und Co stelle.

Menschen wie du wissen einfach nichts über die NSDAP, nichts was sie in der politischen Landschaft so exklusiv gemacht hat.

Wo ist die AfD eine straff organisierte Führerpartei? Wo ist der Wunsch zur Revolution? Die AfD will in der Zeit zurück (in die schöne Adenauer Zeit hust CDU) , die NSDAP wollte das nie.

In dem Sinne, danke dass du kein Arzt bist. Wenn du so arbeiten würdest hättest du ne Menge Toter Leute.


----------



## Threshold (3. September 2019)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Wo ist die AfD eine straff organisierte Führerpartei? Wo ist der Wunsch zur Revolution? Die AfD will in der Zeit zurück (in die schöne Adenauer Zeit hust CDU) , die NSDAP wollte das nie.



Die Partei leugnet den Klimawandel. Alleine das zeigt, dass da Leute drin hocken, die keine Ahnung haben aber offenbar die Richtung angeben.
Dass sie nebenbei noch Einwanderung ablehnt und am liebsten eine 10 Meter hohe Mauer ziehen will, zeigt erneut, dass die da keine Ahnung haben, aber offenbar eine klare Richtung vorgeben.
Was also willst du mit dem Haufen?


----------



## Sparanus (3. September 2019)

War meine Einordnung bei Putin und Co nicht Aussage genug was ich von der Partei halte?


----------



## Threshold (3. September 2019)

Sparanus schrieb:


> War meine Einordnung bei Putin und Co nicht Aussage genug was ich von der Partei halte?



Aber die Partei will ja nicht in die 50er zurück. Die Partei strebt das an, was in Brasilien, Italien, Ungarn und Co bereits vollzogen wurde.


----------



## Sparanus (3. September 2019)

Ich hab mal wieder echt keine Ahnung worauf du hinaus willst.


----------



## Threshold (3. September 2019)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Ich hab mal wieder echt keine Ahnung worauf du hinaus willst.



Und ich weiß nicht, was du willst.


----------



## Sparanus (3. September 2019)

Du fragst mich etwas und weißt selbst nicht worauf du hinaus willst. Okay kann man machen ist aber sinnlos.


----------



## Threshold (3. September 2019)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Du fragst mich etwas und weißt selbst nicht worauf du hinaus willst. Okay kann man machen ist aber sinnlos.



Du hast ja die Frage mit der Führerpartei gestellt.
Und eine Revolution ist da schon ersichtlich, denn die Afd will letztendlich grundlegende Dinge verändern.


----------



## DKK007 (3. September 2019)

Bitte Btt.


----------



## Sparanus (3. September 2019)

Threshold schrieb:


> Und eine Revolution ist da schon ersichtlich, denn die Afd will letztendlich grundlegende Dinge verändern.


Dann will aber jede Partei eine Revolution wenn man es so auslegt bzw mindestens die 3, die nicht Jahrzehntelang nur zu dritt im Parlament waren.


----------



## Don-71 (4. September 2019)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Ich weiß auch nicht ob du Leute umbringen lassen würdest, wenn du an der Macht wärst Don. Deine "Der Zweck heiligt die Mittel"-Einstellung lässt das jedenfalls nicht ausschließen. Das ist keine Aussage.
> 
> Und ich verbitte mir die Aussage, dass ich jemanden (bzw eine Partei) verharmlose wenn ich ihn auf eine Stufe mit Putin und Co stelle.
> 
> ...



1. Solltest du vielleicht nochmal am Deutsch Unterricht teilnehmen, da dein ersterSatz keine Frage ist, ist er natürlich eine Aussage, so viel dazu und Danke für die Unterstellung, habe ich zur Kenntnis genommen!

2. Natürlich möchte die AfD eine Revolution, davon hat sie schon mehrfach gesprochen, Gauland hat sogar in der FAZ von einem Umsturz fabuliert, was ist ein Umsturz anderes als eine Revolution?
80% des AfD Programs lassen sich ohne massive Änderungen des GG gar nicht umsetzen, die eine 2/3 Mehrheit zwingend vorraussetzen. Die ganze Politik der AfD inklusive ihrer Forderungen sind auf eine diktatorische Revolution ausgerichtet, inklusive der totalen Schleifung des GG. Nur weil es noch keine Führerpartei ist, kann es die noch werden, ihre politischen Ziele und die Bereitschaft zu einem Umsturz (mehrfach verkündet), stehen absoolut in der Tradition einer NSDAP.

Dein Satz ich hätte keine Ahnung über die NSDAP, ist vom Niveau her auf gleicher Stufe wie dein erster Satz, weit unterirdisch und anscheinend erschließen sich deine Beurteilungen nur dir selbst.


----------



## Sparanus (4. September 2019)

1. Jeder der nicht absolut Weltfremd ist weiß das zu lesen. Wir sind in einem Forum, ich kann hier Umgangssprache benutzen.

2. Wenn du es so definierst wollen alle Parteien oder gewisse Flügel eine Revolution. Wir sprachen ja schon von der Werte Union.
Du hingegen zeigst wieder wie wenig Ahnung du von der NSDAP hast. Die AfD steht ganz eindeutig in der Tradition der DNVP und bisher hat mir keiner sagen können warum das nicht falsch ist


----------



## DKK007 (4. September 2019)

Auch wenn es immer noch OT ist:


			
				tagesspiegel.de schrieb:
			
		

> Im privaten Kreis würden auch Hakenkreuzmotive getragen, und auf Partys könne es passieren, dass ein und derselbe Hirschfelder erst den Holocaust leugne und dann aber vorschlage, ob man mit den Flüchtlingen in Deutschland nicht einen weiteren Holocaust veranstalten könne.


Landtagswahl in Brandenburg: Zu Besuch im AfD-Rekorddorf


----------

